# YS's Red Hand of Doom



## Yellow Sign (May 15, 2006)

Our stout party of adventurers had discovered an old map in the hoard of some minotaurs that they recently defeated. The map shows the location of Vraath Keep, a ruined fortress that had belonged to a family know as the Vraaths. It had been destoryed in a senseless fued with some local forest giants. For many years the keep has stood in ruins. The map hints at a hidden vault containing a great treasure in the keep. 
So the party traveled along the Dawn Way road towards Drellin's Ferry which would be a good staging point for exploring Vraath Keep. 

The party was ambushed by a group of hobgoblins and hell hounds a few miles outside of Drellin's Ferry. After a tough fight the party defeated the hobgoblin marauders and then they have finally reached Drellin's Ferry. 

After asking the town guard about seeing who is in charge, you are taken to the Old Toll House and you meet the Captain of the town guard, Soranna Anitah. She is a tall, strong-boned woman with simple good looks hidden behind a unsmiling manner. _"You wanted to see me?"_ she asks in a gruff straight forwards voice.


----------



## Starman (May 15, 2006)

Gastarn puts on his best winning smile. "Yes, Soranna. It is a pleasure to meet you. Unfortunately, our trip here was not so pleasant. We were ambushed by a party of hobgoblins a few miles from here. We easily dispatched them, of course. We did find come across a farmhouse whose inhabitants had been slaughtered by presumably the same group that attacked us. We thought you should know, so that some of your lackeys could take care of the mess."


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2006)

*Vrogor*

"Yes, many hobgoblins, well organized," adds Vrogor, folding his huge arms across his broad chest.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 16, 2006)

Captain Anitah looks you over with a hard troubled look on her face. _"Hobgoblins you say? Bands of those murderous savages have been skulking near the town for days now. You're lucky that you got through to the town."_ she says.


----------



## Ferrix (May 16, 2006)

Coyo takes an immediate liking to the hard faced woman.  Pretty though she may, she was also a hardenned warrior and he respected that.  "If you don't mind our presence, we may be able to help with the hobgoblin problem."  Sitting atop his wolfhound he comes up closer to the height of a human than most would expect, able to look almost straight into their faces.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 16, 2006)

The Captian ponders Coyo's statement for a few seconds. _"I think Town Speaker Wiston would like to have a word with you. Have you lodging for the night? The Old Bridge Inn is just around the corner. Or if you prefer, try the Green Apple, on the other side of the square. I like the Old Bridge, myself. Why don't you settle in and have a bite to eat and the Speaker and myself will come and talk to you later in the day. Is that agreable?"_

Drellin's Ferry Map


----------



## Starman (May 16, 2006)

Gastarn chuckles. "Well, I wouldn't call it luck. We aren't exactly inexperienced when it comes to small threats such as these. However, we would love to speak with you further. The Old Bridge sounds fine to me. Until then." 

The mage turns and walks out of the building.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2006)

"Food. Rest. Shelter from hot sun. Old Bridge sound good to Vrogor." Vrogor grins toothily at the Captain and then turns to follow Gastarn out of the building.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 17, 2006)

The Old Bridge Inn is a nice two story building across from the armory and next to a livery stable. As you enter you are greeted by a smiling red headed halfling. "Welcome to the Old Bridge Inn! Gentlemen, my Lady!" he says with a short bow. "I am Kellin Shadowbanks, owner of this fine establishment. Are you in need of rooms? Food? Drink?"


----------



## Starman (May 17, 2006)

"Yes. To all of those," Gastarn says finding a table to accomadate the entire group and sitting down. Looking around, he hopes that there is someone other than the halfling to serve them. Preferably, a young attractive female who wasn't short.

"So, what do you think?" the mage asks the group. "Soranna said that there have been bands of hobgoblins roving around here lately. Think they're scouting for something bigger or are they just bored and raiding?"


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2006)

*Vrogor*

"Cold ale and hot food, and quickly by Grummsh!" Vrogor stalks over to the table and takes a seat near Gastarn. While fighting the hobgoblins had given him some excitement for the day, the hot sun had begun to put the half-orc into a foul mood.

Turning his head at the wizard's comments, Vrogor considers the question for a moment. "Hobgobs not just bored. Not risk reprisal in force by deploying in number if not up to something."


----------



## Starman (May 17, 2006)

"That's what I'm thinking, too. I wonder if that holy symbol of Tiamat has anything to do with this? Could there be some unholy alliance behind this?" the mage asks.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 17, 2006)

"Ack lass, bring me a sample of any locally brewed liquor, me throat is mighty parched" Delghar listens intently to the conversation between Grog and Gastarn "Laddies it's pointless ta speculate about such things, mayhap we should leave such talk until we meet this speaker" turning as the halfling brings over an assortment of locally brewed liquor Delghar turns to the halfling with a gleam in his eyes and settles down to sample and discuss the merits of the alcohol.


----------



## Starman (May 17, 2006)

The mage barks a short laugh. "Speculation is never pointless, my friend. Vrogar understands that and no one has accused him of having too much mental prowess. However, if you don't feel up to it..."


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2006)

_<Hm, a good strong lady as captain of the guards, this is certainly nice to see>_ Enala follows along the party, mostly observing. Once at the Inn, though, she is a bit more relaxed. "Well, maybe Soranna and the Speaker already have more information. We certainly don't have a lot to go off of."


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 18, 2006)

After a hot meal and a few drink, you retire to your room to mend broken armor, torn clothing, and the like. You are just settling into your rooms with a knock comes at the door. Outside in the hallway stands a tall, balding man of about fifty and Soranna. 






_"Sorry to trouble you travelers, but I'd like a few minutes of your time," _ the man says. _"My name is Norro Wiston, and I'm the Town Speaker for Drellin's Ferry. You have already met our guard Captain, Soranna. I'll get right to the point. We're in a lot of trouble, and I was hoping that I could persuade you to help us out."_


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2006)

Nodding, Enala looks around. "You probably do not want to talk about this out in the hallway, though... I'm certainly willing to help, though, depending on the circumstances."


----------



## Starman (May 18, 2006)

Gastarn waves them in. "Yes, step in here, if you will." The mage stands up and makes room for them. 

"Soranna, it is good to see you again." He smiles. "Before we agree to anything, though, why don't you first tell us what is going on."


----------



## Ferrix (May 18, 2006)

Clip growls at the knock on the door, though with a ruffling of his ears from Coyo, he calms and lays his head back down.  The wolfhound's eyes however do not leave the doorway.

With the arrival of the speaker and the captain of the guard Coyo smiles, perhaps they have a good job for them.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2006)

Vrogor, with a flagon of ale in hand, sits quietly in an armchair in the room's corner. His boots are off, and his hairy, dirty feet are propped up on the nearby ottoman. The silly, lop-sided grin on his face clearly indicates that he is starting to feel the effects of the ale he has been consuming all afternoon. He gives a short nod of acknowledgement to Soranna and Norro as they enter the room.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 18, 2006)

The Speaker excepts your invitation and he and Soranna enter your room. 

"Our town is under attack," the speaker begins. "Hobgoblin raiders have been harrying our lands for several days now. They're attacking and killing people in the outlying homesteads, and they've been waylaying travelers along the Dawn Way."

Captain Soranna adds, "We've had some trouble with them before - a quick raid on homesteads on the west side of the river, usually not that bad - but this is different. It looks like a large agressive tribe have moved down out of the Wyrmsmoke Mountains. Frankly, I fear they might be numerous enough to sack the town."

"Beyond the immediate threat to our homes, the road is our lifeblood,"  the Speaker continues. "If the hobgoblins make the Dawn Way impassible to the west, trade won't come this way, and we'll be ruined. Not only do we need to repel the raiders from our town, but we've got to keep the road open. Can you help us do it?"


----------



## Starman (May 18, 2006)

"Well, we did have business of our own we were attending to," Gastarn says casually. "I'm not sure we can make time to save some small village from destruction this time." He shrugs and grins arrogantly.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 18, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> "Well, we did have business of our own we were attending to," Gastarn says casually. "I'm not sure we can make time to save some small village from destruction this time." He shrugs and grins arrogantly.




Speaker Wiston stares at Gastarn with a look of confusion while Captain Soranna gives out a low grunt as a sneer forms on her face.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 18, 2006)

Turning to glare at Gastarn Delghar turn back to address  the Speaker and the Captain"Ignore the fool of a mage, he's got it in his head that he's actually important. As you can see we're few in number, and we would ne survive taking on a whole tribe of hobgoblins, so what exactly did ye have in mind"


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2006)

"Bah," says Vrogor, climbing unsteadily to his feat. "We kill hobgobs. Work up sweat. Good for soul." The huge half-orc tosses off the rest of the flagon of ale, and grins widely at the group.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2006)

Enala gives Gastarn a sideways glance. "Excuse Gastarn. He sometimes needs some... incentive to be convinced to do the right thing." She gives a shrug and looks at the visitors. "I, of course, already assume there'll be some benefit to helping you and your town, aside from the feel of accomplishment."


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 19, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Turning to glare at Gastarn Delghar turn back to address  the Speaker and the Captain"Ignore the fool of a mage, he's got it in his head that he's actually important. As you can see we're few in number, and we would ne survive taking on a whole tribe of hobgoblins, so what exactly did ye have in mind"




"We've tried to take care of these hobgoblins ourselves. We sent a dozen guardsmen west on the road to find out where the hobgoblins are lairing, but they got cut to pieces a few miles inside the forest. They are using fearful monsters and evil magic against us. Until you showed up, we haven't had any heroes here who could stand up to them." says the Speaker.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Enala gives Gastarn a sideways glance. "Excuse Gastarn. He sometimes needs some... incentive to be convinced to do the right thing." She gives a shrug and looks at the visitors. "I, of course, already assume there'll be some benefit to helping you and your town, aside from the feel of accomplishment."




"You'd be helping a lot of people if you could deal with the problem," says the Speaker. "But we could pay you as much as 500 pieces of gold each, if you could drive off the hobgoblins."


----------



## Starman (May 19, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> "We've tried to take care of these hobgoblins ourselves. We sent a dozen guardsmen west on the road to find out where the hobgoblins are lairing, but they got cut to pieces a few miles inside the forest. They are using fearful monsters and evil magic against us. Until you showed up, we haven't had any heroes here who could stand up to them." says the Speaker.




"Maybe if you tried training your guards to do more than stand around," the mage mutters under his breath. 



			
				Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> "You'd be helping a lot of people if you could deal with the problem," says the Speaker. "But we could pay you as much as 500 pieces of gold each, if you could drive off the hobgoblins."




Gastarn tries to stifle his snort. _500 gold pieces? That's it! Still, perhaps there will be some fine young maidens who will be grateful for being saved. And I am curious about this connection to Tiamat._

"Well, I dislike hobgoblins as much as the next person, especially when they are encroaching on innocent people's territory. I suppose that for 500 gold pieces, I can be convinced to offer my services."


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2006)

Enala nods, having expected Gastarn's comments. "Can you give us any more information on these hobgoblins? I wonder if it would be easier to go after any encampent they have or to just stick to the road."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 20, 2006)

Delghar grins in slightly intimidating matter "So the hobgoblins don't much like visitors eh, well Grog and meself can be quite persuasive when we put our minds to it" patting his greataxe in an affectionate manner "Very persuasive"


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2006)

Vrogor nods at Del's words. "We go. Kill scads of hobgobs. Rescue town."


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 22, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Enala nods, having expected Gastarn's comments. "Can you give us any more information on these hobgoblins? I wonder if it would be easier to go after any encampent they have or to just stick to the road."




"I they have been operating out of the Witchwood but so far we have been unable to locate their encampment." says the Captain. "There have been at least three different warbands around our lands at the same time, each about fifteen to twenty strong, so they are about fifty strong at the minimum."


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 23, 2006)

"Well." Enala considers the information. "That is certainly a lot of them. I would guess that travelling the road would be easiest, since we would hopefully only have to take maybe five hobgoblins at a time. What do you think Gastarn?"


----------



## Starman (May 23, 2006)

The mage leans back and strokes his chin. "Hmmm...I would expect them to have the road watched, though. That is where we were ambushed. I would suggest staying away from the road. Perhaps, we could find one of their patrols and follow them or backtrack their trail to their encampment."


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 23, 2006)

"Maybe this will help?" says the Captain as she pulls out a map. "This is the Witchwood and Drellin's Ferry.


----------



## Starman (May 23, 2006)

Gastarn looks over the map. _There's Vraath Keep. That would make an excellent base of operations for these scum to operate from. They better not take our treasure that's in there._ 

The mage points at the keep on the map. "What do you know of this Vraath Keep?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 23, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Gastarn looks over the map. _There's Vraath Keep. That would make an excellent base of operations for these scum to operate from. They better not take our treasure that's in there._
> 
> The mage points at the keep on the map. "What do you know of this Vraath Keep?"




Captian Soranna looks down at the map. "Yes, it's an old ruined castle about 15 miles or so west along the Dawn Way. Hummm....it certainly possible that the hobgoblins have seized it for their stronghold. It's supposed to be haunted, but they might not care."


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2006)

Vrogor looks over the map. "Many places for enemy to hide. Keep, forest, hills...we should go to Vraath Keep. Either kill hobgobs there, or use keep for selves."


----------



## Ferrix (May 23, 2006)

"The road would be watched.  And ambushes easy.  This footpath may take us longer," Clip taps the map, "but it'll be safer."

"We pick it up here," he points to where the footpath first intersects the Swift Creek closest to the River, "follow it across the Dawn Way to where it crosses the Swift Creek, cut up to Cold Creek and backtrack along the edge of the Old Forest Road to Vraath Keep."

He stabs at the map again with his finger, "they won't expect us coming from that direction especially if we leave clues that we've departed Drellin's Ferry to go up the Elsir River.  We boat a bit upriver, set up a camp about here, he points at a spot a bit past the joining of the Creek with the River, "then at night boat back downriver and slip into the Swift Creek, conceal the boat when we reach the path and proceed on foot."

"Our other option is to follow the path up to Cold Creek and follow it westerly till it also reaches the Old Forest Road and skirt that to the Keep."  He scratches at the perpetual scruffiness on his face.


----------



## Starman (May 23, 2006)

Gastarn nods at Clip's suggestion. "I think the footpath is a good idea, but I don't think we need to go to all the trouble of making a false trail on the river. I would imagine that they are feeling fairly confident right now, despite the fact that we slaughtered that group on the road."


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 24, 2006)

Speaker Wiston eyes your group. "So does this mean you take the job then?"


----------



## Ferrix (May 24, 2006)

Coyo nods.  "We'll be needing supplies for the trail, I'm sure we can work something out regarding that."


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 24, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Coyo nods.  "We'll be needing supplies for the trail, I'm sure we can work something out regarding that."




"Of coarse, of coarse. I could arrange for some magic potions, scrolls, and other supplies for you from our town's merchants. Let's say up to 600 gold pieces worth." Says the Speaker.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 24, 2006)

Listening to the suggested plan with ear while dealing with the serious task of sampling the local liquor, Delghar nods his agreement "Aye laddies, it sounds like a grand wee adventure, and a fine plan to boot, I'd best finish healing you our injuries be fore we go off and acquire some more."

OOC: Delghar converts his remaining spells into healing spells to ensure that everyone is on full health.


----------



## Starman (May 25, 2006)

"I think that half of our payment up front is more than reasonable," Gastarn says, all ready making plans for what he intends to do with his share.


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2006)

*Vrogor*

Vrogor looks very pleased that the group is excepting the mission, judging by his wide, gap-toothed smile. "This be good, clean fun. Kill hobgobs, fresh air and exercise."


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 25, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> "I think that half of our payment up front is more than reasonable," Gastarn says, all ready making plans for what he intends to do with his share.





"I can give you 200 gold each up front and 300 more when you complete the task." says the Speaker.


----------



## Starman (May 25, 2006)

The mage sighs. "Very well. Two-hundred will do."

Gastarn looks at the others. "I don't know about the rest of you. I, however, do not intend to start until tomorrow. I want a warm meal and a soft bed tonight. And, perhaps, a barmaid to dandle on my knee." He winks at Enala.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 25, 2006)

"Two hunderd sounds fine to me" turning to look affectionately at Vrogor "It looks like we have time to sample the local brew my friend, the first round is on me"


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2006)

"Ha!" says Vrogor, slapping the dwarf on the back, and holding up his empty flagon. "You already several rounds behind."


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 26, 2006)

The Speaker hands you a bag of 600 gold pieces. "Here is gold for buying provisions and the like. You can check with Brother Derny at the Shrine of Pelor, the smith Morlin Coalhewer, the wizard Sertieren, Jarett's Sundries, and Sterrel's Provisioning for supplies. I will send you the rest of your coin in about a hour or so. If you have any questions feel free to ask me or the good Captian here." Before they leave the Speaker says one more thing. "Good luck to you and my the Gods watch over you. The whole village is counting on you."

_[Check OOC thread]_


----------



## Starman (May 26, 2006)

First, Gastarns sees to the equal dividing of the money. "Three-hundred and twenty by my count," he says. He is tempted to find a way to take more than his share, knowing that the others will no doubt waste theirs on weapons and other mundane things. He sighs. He doesn't, though, deciding that since they are traveling companions and...friends, he shouldn't do it. 

"I am going to visit this local wizard. I am sure as a village hedge mage, he has little of value, but it would be nice to talk to someone intelligent, if not an equal," the mage says loftily standing up and preparing to leave.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2006)

*Vrogor*

Taking his share of the coins, Vrogor smiles happily. "Need to go to store. Get ale keg for trip." he says


----------



## Ferrix (May 26, 2006)

Coyo smirks at Gastarn, "maybe you should go down to the basement, I'm sure you'll find a few clever rats to be your equal."  He chuckles at his friends haughtiness, it really did make the mage look like a fool sometime.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

Enala laughs at Coyo's comment. "Don't be so generous to Gastarn. Rats have good vantage points for look under women's dresses. They'd have too much to talk about." She gives a half-smile to Gastarn.

She then counts her share of the gold, "Would horses be useful? To speed up the trip some. The less travelling time there is, the less time there is for any would-be watcher to prepare."


----------



## Ferrix (May 29, 2006)

Coyo shakes his head, "unless you are an adept rider, moving through the woods, even on a footpath with a mount will just make your going longer."


----------



## Starman (May 29, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Enala laughs at Coyo's comment. "Don't be so generous to Gastarn. Rats have good vantage points for look under women's dresses. They'd have too much to talk about." She gives a half-smile to Gastarn.




"Indeed," Gastarn says. He leans toward the halfling and sniffs the air. "And, Coyo, I do believe that the rats would smell better than you." The mage turns and walks out. _Petty, no doubt, but it felt good_, the mage thinks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

Enala smiles at the comment. _<In this group, that's a pretty easy shot to make>_ "So, we should then probably first sell some of the materials we've picked up along the way. That should give us a little more flexibility in what we can buy."


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 30, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> "I am going to visit this local wizard. I am sure as a village hedge mage, he has little of value, but it would be nice to talk to someone intelligent, if not an equal," the mage says loftily standing up and preparing to leave.




After getting directions, Gastarn finds himself at an old noble manor-house with a handsome view of the bluffs overlooking the river. Answering the door is a middle aged Halfling male with disheveled mop of grey-white hair and wearing spectacles. He looks up at Gastarn, "Yes?"


----------



## Starman (May 30, 2006)

_It is good to see that he has servants as a proper wizard should_, Gastarn thinks. He draws himself up. "Gastarn Phininlok to see the resident wizard."


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 30, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> _It is good to see that he has servants as a proper wizard should_, Gastarn thinks. He draws himself up. "Gastarn Phininlok to see the resident wizard."




 The halfling takes a moment to clean his spectacles on his shirt and then squints up at Gastarn. "And who should I say wishes to see Sertieren the Wise?"


----------



## Starman (May 30, 2006)

The mage tries to contain his annoyance. "Perhaps I didn't speak loudly enough the first time. I am Gastarn Phininlok, itinerant wizard and adventurer. I have come to speak with your master about esoteric matters of an arcane nature and mundane matters of doing business." 

_He better have heard me that time. I should suggest to this Sertieren that he get better help._


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 30, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> The mage tries to contain his annoyance. "Perhaps I didn't speak loudly enough the first time. I am Gastarn Phininlok, itinerant wizard and adventurer. I have come to speak with your master about esoteric matters of an arcane nature and mundane matters of doing business."
> 
> _He better have heard me that time. I should suggest to this Sertieren that he get better help._




"Oh why didn't you say so in the first place." The Halfling gives Gastarn a big stupid smile. "Master Phininlok, please if you will, wait in the library while I see if Master Sertieren has time to see you."

The halfling leads you to a cluttered library with stacks of books, papers, and scroll cases everywhere. The halfling clears a chair of a stack of dusty books and directs you to sit. "I will be right back. Would you like a cup of tea?"


----------



## Starman (May 30, 2006)

Gastarn rolls his eyes. _I suppose decent help is hard to come by in an out of the way place like this. _

"Yes, I will take some tea," he says loudly without looking at the halfling. The mage wanders to the nearest stack of books and begins to peruse the titles.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 30, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Gastarn rolls his eyes. _I suppose decent help is hard to come by in an out of the way place like this. _
> 
> "Yes, I will take some tea," he says loudly without looking at the halfling. The mage wanders to the nearest stack of books and begins to peruse the titles.




The halfling gives a deep bow and leaves the room. Looking over the books, Gastarn is amazed by some of the titles he sees; _A Study of the Nature and Habits of the Cockatrice, Secrets of Abjuration, My Travels Through the Lower Planes, Magical Herbs and Their Application in Conjuration and Enchantment_, and many more. The collection is quite impressive. 

The halfling returns with a silver tray with cups of hot tea and some honey buscuits. He places the tray on a small table next to Gastarn's chair.


----------



## Starman (May 30, 2006)

Gastarn ignores the halfling and continues to browse the texts. _After we save this little village, I may have to finally purchase a manse of my own, so that I have a place for a library of my own._ He sits down with the copy of _My Travel Through the Lower Planes_ and begins perusing it while sipping at his tea.


----------



## Ferrix (May 30, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Enala smiles at the comment. _<In this group, that's a pretty easy shot to make>_ "So, we should then probably first sell some of the materials we've picked up along the way. That should give us a little more flexibility in what we can buy."




Coyo nods agreeably.  "I should restock arrows as well."









*OOC:*


YS, do you remember the list of equipment, etc. we recovered so we can resale it?


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 30, 2006)

"So is this a social visit or do you have some sort of business that you wish to discuss?" says a strong clear voice behind Gastarn. 

Turning around Gastarn sees the halfling sitting comfortably in a small chair by the fireplace. A cup of tea in one hand and a long wooden pipe in the other.


----------



## Starman (May 30, 2006)

_Ah, one of those types. As an enchanter, myself, I can respect that._ Gastarn sets the book down. 

"Both, actually. It has been too long since I have had a chance to speak with a fellow wizard. My current companions are somewhat lacking in conversation of a more intellectual bent, if you will, and I find myself needing more meaty topics of discussion lest I kill myself out of boredom. I also find myself in need of some magical materials."


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 30, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> _Ah, one of those types. As an enchanter, myself, I can respect that._ Gastarn sets the book down.
> 
> "Both, actually. It has been too long since I have had a chance to speak with a fellow wizard. My current companions are somewhat lacking in conversation of a more intellectual bent, if you will, and I find myself needing more meaty topics of discussion lest I kill myself out of boredom. I also find myself in need of some magical materials."




"I myself find discussions with others with arcane knowledge limited in this out of the way town. So where did you learn the arts........."

For almost an hour Gastarn and Sertieren discuss Magic and the like. Sertieren seems quite knowledgeable though he seems to be a interested in the study of magic than it's practical use.

".....So you and your companions are going to rid this fair town of the goblin threat?" says Sertieren as he finishes the last honey cake. "I have a few items that I would be willing to trade or sell if your interested at half my normal price since your helping out."


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 30, 2006)

*The Old Bridge Inn*

While having a mug of ale, Coyo, Vrogor, Delghar, and Enala see Captain Soranna enter and walk over to your table. 

After a greeting, she says "I just remembered something that might be of use to you. If your'e going to be wandering around in the Witchwood, I would advise you seek out Jorr. You can't find someone who knows the woods better. His cabin is out of the way but it could be worth the walk. If you take the Witch Trail, a foot path that leads from the fields north of Drellin's Ferry to the Old Forest Road, go left af the first big game trail crossing; Jorr's cabin is about seven miles in. Or, if you're on the Dawn Way, take a right on a trail about nine miles from the forest edge. Jorr's cabin is near the Blackwater."


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 31, 2006)

Enala nods and thanks the captain for the information. "And how long would you say it would take to get there?"


----------



## Starman (May 31, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> ".....So you and your companions are going to rid this fair town of the goblin threat?" says Sertieren as he finishes the last honey cake. "I have a few items that I would be willing to trade or sell if your interested at half my normal price since your helping out."




"Most generous of you," Gastarn says with an approving nod. "I am most interested in a _wand of magic missiles_, right now, but anything you have might be helpful. What do you have available?"


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2006)

*Vrogor*

Who is Jorr? And why he live in woods?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 1, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> "Most generous of you," Gastarn says with an approving nod. "I am most interested in a _wand of magic missiles_, right now, but anything you have might be helpful. What do you have available?"




Sertieren jumps down from his chair and begins rummaging through some papers ands scrolls. He then goes and takes some items from a book shelf. 

"Here is what I have at the moment. Some Scrolls of Dispel Magic, Fireball, Invisibility, Fly, Mage Armor, and Web. I also have potions of Cat's Grace, Invisibility, and Fly; Bracers of Armor (+1), and a Ring of Protection (+2). I could write some scrolls for you given some time and I can make wonderous items. Sorry, I don't have any wands for sale and I cannot make them."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 1, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Enala nods and thanks the captain for the information. "And how long would you say it would take to get there?"




"To get to his cabin, 3 or 4 hours on foot, I would think. Though that is if you don't get lost." says the Captain. 




			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Who is Jorr? And why he live in woods?"




"Jorr does some hunting and trapping in the Witchwood. I guess he likes to live there."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 1, 2006)

"So, going and coming back from Jorr's place would take the better part of a day. Let's hope his knowledge will be useful." Enala takes a swallow of her ale. "Assuming we have good directions, getting there shouldn't be difficult."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2006)

"We don't necessarily need to find Jorr then come back here, we could always stop off at his cabin before we head off to the keep.  That way we don't waste time coming and going.  We'll just have to wait for Gastarn to get himself out of the gutter."  He swishes back the last of his ale, placing the tankard upon the table.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2006)

"I suppose that's true." Enala considers the plan, "But Gastarn could take the whole day anyway."


----------



## Starman (Jun 2, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> "Here is what I have at the moment. Some Scrolls of Dispel Magic, Fireball, Invisibility, Fly, Mage Armor, and Web. I also have potions of Cat's Grace, Invisibility, and Fly; Bracers of Armor (+1), and a Ring of Protection (+2). I could write some scrolls for you given some time and I can make wonderous items. Sorry, I don't have any wands for sale and I cannot make them."




Gastarn rubs his chin. "Hmmmm...that is unfortunate. However, I will buy two Scrolls of Fireball from you. I also require some inks and materials for copying the spell into my book if you have them."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 2, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "I suppose that's true." Enala considers the plan, "But Gastarn could take the whole day anyway."



"Mayhap Grog an meself should pay him a visit to hurry him up, we can be very persuavive when we want to" Delghar looks at his half-orc friend and burst out laughing.

Whiping the tears from his eyes he looks around at his friends with a grin on his face "Actually it's quiet pleasant without him around, perhaps we should leave before he returns"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2006)

Vrogor nods with Del's comments. "Wizard too serious. Die from stroke if he not relax."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 2, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Gastarn rubs his chin. "Hmmmm...that is unfortunate. However, I will buy two Scrolls of Fireball from you. I also require some inks and materials for copying the spell into my book if you have them."




"I only have one Fireball spell scroll at the moment, though I can get to work scribing another one if you wish. Since your helping out the town, I can let you have the Fireball scroll and the materials you need to copy it in your spellbook for half the normal price. Let's say 300 gold pieces." says the Halfling wizard.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 2, 2006)

"You're right, let's leave him till tomorrow."  Coyo grins.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2006)

ooc: How much time is left in the day?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 2, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ooc: How much time is left in the day?




_OOC: Not much only a hour or two before sunset. It takes 24 hours to write a spell from a scroll to a spellbook. _


----------



## Starman (Jun 2, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> "I only have one Fireball spell scroll at the moment, though I can get to work scribing another one if you wish. Since your helping out the town, I can let you have the Fireball scroll and the materials you need to copy it in your spellbook for half the normal price. Let's say 300 gold pieces." says the Halfling wizard.




Gastarn sighs. "No need to worry about another scroll. Your offer is more than fair and I accept it. Unfortunately, if I know my companions, they will be anxious to leave and I will not have time to copy the scroll into my book. The hobgoblins aren't going anywhere and one day won't hinder us, but..." He trails off with a shrug of his shoulders.

"Thank you for the conversation, Sertieren. Perhaps we will have a chance to speak again sometime." The mage nods at the halfling and departs back to the inn.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 2, 2006)

"Well good luck to you young man. I will work on a scroll or two just incase you might need them." says Sertieren as he leads you to the door after giving you the writing materials and the Fireball scroll. "Just becareful, these hobgoblins are a trickly lot and there are rumors of them using foul magics." 


Gastarn returns to the Old Bridge Inn to find his companions laughing and smiling as they have a drink or two.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Disapointed, Enala says, "Oh, Gastarn is--" before she catches herself. She feigns a better mood to say, "Oh, Gastarn is here!" She tries to get his attention so he comes to sit with them. "Looks like we'll all be going to the ranger's place in the morning."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 3, 2006)

Winking at the others when Gastarn isn't looking, Delghar looks back to Gastarn with a straight face "Aye lad it's nice to ave ye back, it just hasn't been tha same wit out ya" Delghar smiles warmly at Gastarn with obvious mirth in his eyes. "If ye can spare a moment of ye valuable time, mayhap you'd enjoy a drink with humble old us"


----------



## Starman (Jun 3, 2006)

"Of course it hasn't been the same without me," Gastarn says. "There is no one quite like me"

The mage grabs a chair and orders a beer. "Tomorrow, eh? Perhaps we could wait one day. I have acquired a new spell, one that will help us all in our travels. I need a day to scribe it into my spellbook, however. I don't think that one day will matter. The hobgoblins aren't going anywhere."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 3, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> "Of course it hasn't been the same without me," Gastarn says. "There is no one quite like me"
> 
> The mage grabs a chair and orders a beer. "Tomorrow, eh? Perhaps we could wait one day. I have acquired a new spell, one that will help us all in our travels. I need a day to scribe it into my spellbook, however. I don't think that one day will matter. The hobgoblins aren't going anywhere."



Pausing slighty after Gastarn's proclaimation, Delghar roars with laughter, pounding Gastarn on the back with a little more force than is necessary "Truer words have nae been spoken my friend, truely there is noone  quite like you" meeting eyecontact with the others Delghar once again bursts our laughing, wiping tears from his eyes Delghar takes a calming breath.

"Regarding waiting for a day, each day we wait more people will die from attacks from the hobgoblins, besides Grog an meself ain't the most patient at the best of times, I say we vote on it, I say nae to waiting another day"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 4, 2006)

Enala smiles as she watches as Delghar regains his composure.

"Well, I'm kind of loathe to wait another day... I'd really like to get moving. Though, what kind of spell is it? Could you work on it later?"


----------



## Starman (Jun 4, 2006)

Gastarn is obviously excited at the prospect of adding new magic to his book. He puts on his most charming smile. "It is the spell commonly known as _fireball_. I could work on it later, but not while we are on the road. I believe the spell would be of great benefit to us and that waiting one day will be well worth it."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2006)

Vrogor listens to the others as he drinks his ale. He finds himself nodding in agreement with Del and Enala. "I say we go. Visit woodsman. Kill hobgoblins."


----------



## Starman (Jun 4, 2006)

Gastarn snorts a laugh. "Well, of course you do, Vrogar. You can't sleep at night unless you've bloodied your blade. It will be easier for us to do our killing, though, if I have this spell."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 4, 2006)

"You can do this anywhere, right Gastarn? And how many hours would it take?" Enala is obviously itching to get on the road. "Why don't you just do it while at the ranger's place? We have to talk to him for a little while, and the day will be shot travelling anyway."


----------



## Starman (Jun 4, 2006)

The mage rolls his eyes. "Very well. But remember that I require a full uninterrupted day. I will hold you all to that when we arrive."  He drains his mug and hollars for another one. He looks around for any young, pretty girls to ogle while he gets drunk.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 5, 2006)

Coyo smirks at the over-confident mage, not that it was strange or odd, that was Gastarn.  He orders another drink for himself and observes the patronage.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2006)

*Vrogor*

The half-orc continues to smile crookedly as he drinks his ale, drinking straight from a flagon that he lifts with one mighty arm. "No worry, Gastarn. No need balls of fire when have my sword."


----------



## Starman (Jun 7, 2006)

Gastarn chuckles. "Have you known me to worry, my friend? I'm sure, though, that my 'balls of fire' would be of more use than your sword when two dozen bloodthirsty hobgoblins are charging us."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Enala nods and winks, "Gastarn's right, Vrogor. That's why I also have two more swords to back you up."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2006)

"Right then.  Tomorrow we head off to find Jorr.  Gastarn can scribble in his book.  The rest of us will get some useful information.  Get some sleep.  You won't be sleeping on a bed for a while." This last bit he says with a chuckle, not like he was ever really used to sleeping on a bed.

He'll drink back the last of his third... or fifth ale and head off to his room, snapping his fingers once and Clip follows.  Upon entering his room he gazes at the bed, then unrolls his bedroll lays it onto the hard floor and reclines.  Clip used to this curls up at the foot of the door, the first to hear anyone approaching or working at the door.


----------



## Starman (Jun 7, 2006)

Gastarn stays up late, getting good and drunk before heading for bed.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 7, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> He looks around for any young, pretty girls to ogle while he gets drunk.




There are several young pretty halfling maidens about as the Old Bridge Inn is run by the Shadowbanks, a clan of about a dozen or so halflings.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 7, 2006)

You wake from you good nights sleep in warm comfortable beds to the sound of a rooster. After a tasty and filling breakfast you gather your gear and belongings and set out on your task.


_OOC: So which way? The Dawn Way to the east, The Witch Trail to the north, or some other direction?_


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2006)

Vrogor hefts his heavy pack easily, and makes sure his weapons are all secure in place. "We take Witchwood Trail? Hike in shade."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Enala adjusts a cloak to make the trip more comfortable. "Witchwood Trail sounds fine by me. Let's go."`


----------



## Starman (Jun 7, 2006)

The mage wakes to fading nightmares of gibbering halfling women trying to conume him. _No more halfling-run inns for me_. He grumbles about having to get out of bed in the morning. _Must we always start so early_, he complains to himself. He splashes some water on his face and sits down to prepare his spells. 

That finished, he gathers up his gear and heads downstairs. "I like Vrogar's idea of hiking in the shade. The light seems especially bright today."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2006)

Up at the earliest lights as any man of the wild is, Coyo repacks his gear, checking it over and working out any kinks in leather or scraping nicks out of his blades.  He'll descend to the common room, taking a meal of bread, cheese and smoked meat, alongside a tankard of warmed milk and honey.

"I see you dunked yourself in your tankard again last night." Coyo speaks purposefully louder than normal at the wizard when he descends from his room.  "Shall we set out then?" He says noting that the wizard has yet to have eaten.

Clip who was lying at the base of the table raises his head, the wolf-hound having been ready to go since daybreak.


----------



## Starman (Jun 7, 2006)

Gastarn ignores the halfling's comments and rubs his temples. Before they walk out the door, he grabs a hunk of bread. His stomach not feeling up to eating at the moment, he puts in his pocket for later consumption.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 7, 2006)

The bright morning sun and clear skys predict another hot and dry day. You head north of town past the river and ask a farmer for directions to the Witch Trail. From there you enter into a thick forest of oak and evergreen trees with a thick underbrush. 







The Witch Trail itself is a worn footpath that leads north and you have to pass over several small streams as you go. Though they are easily forded. 






After traveling about 2 miles, you come up to another trail that goes roughly east and west.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2006)

Vrogor stops to glance east and west down the new trail. "Shade is nice. Good hike. Which way now?"


----------



## Starman (Jun 7, 2006)

Gastarn rolls his eyes. "I hope one of you did get directions." He tears off a small chunk of the bread he grabbed and nibbles on it.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2006)

*Vrogor*

"Jorr to left, near Blackwater."


----------



## Starman (Jun 8, 2006)

Gastarn was feeling particularly irritable that day. "Then what are we waiting for! Let's go." _Damned dream is still annoying me. Definitely no more halfling establishments for me._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 8, 2006)

Enala gives a laugh and then continues walking. "Sounds like someone drank too much last night." She's been quiet most of the day, observing the surroundings and trying to learn part of the woods.


----------



## Starman (Jun 8, 2006)

"I liked it better when you weren't talking, Enala," Gastarn mutters. "Besides, it's not how much I drank last night, it's that damned dream that has put me in a sour mood. I don't drink too much."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 8, 2006)

She shakes her head, still smiling. "The drink causes the dream." She walks a few more paces, "I thought the mood was normal."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 8, 2006)

Taking the new trail to the west, you travel for several more hours. The trail leads past a small cabin in a deep forest glade. A ramshackle front porch is littered with fishing baskets and skinning frames. The cabin overlooks a dark bayou or lake, with old gray cedar-trees draped in moss rising out of the water. An old skiff is tied on the shore nearby, and a little smoke curls from the fieldstone chimney.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2006)

Vrogor studies the area, and nods approvingly. "Good place for home. Fishing, hunting, boating. Let's knock on door." The half-orc moves toward the cabin, and slowly climbs the steps to the porch, the wood creaking under his weight. "Need new porch," he says quietly as he approaches the door.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 8, 2006)

As Vrogor approaches the cabin, two large hounds come out from under the porch barking furiously. They stop about 10 feet from the party growling and barking.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2006)

Coyo smiles from atop Clip.  "Seems Jorr has his place in order."  Dropping from his mount, Coyo will approach the dogs slowly hands out nonthreateningly.  He'll stop about five feet from them and wait for them to approach him.









*OOC:*


Wild Empathy +6, Handle Animal +4


----------



## Starman (Jun 8, 2006)

"I don't know if I'd call wild dogs running loose 'in order.' I should just fry them," Gastarn mumbles.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2006)

Vrogor holds his ground, trying to appear non-threatening, and allows Coyo to take charge of the situation.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 8, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Coyo smiles from atop Clip.  "Seems Jorr has his place in order."  Dropping from his mount, Coyo will approach the dogs slowly hands out nonthreateningly.  He'll stop about five feet from them and wait for them to approach him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 About a minute after Coyo approachs the hounds, they stop barking and appear to calm down. Though they do not approach Coyo. 

 The cabin door opens and a lean woodsman of indeterminate age steps onto the poarch. He has a seamed, leathery look to his face and arms, and a big curved knife sits in a sheath strapped to one thigh. "Don't get many visitors out here," he rasps. "Who're you, and what d'ya want with me?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2006)

Smiling at the sight of another true man of the wild, Coyo speaks first, "Coyo Durgen, a man of the wilds such as yourself, these others are Gastarn our impish mage, Vrogor a fierce warrior, Delghar a templar of a dwarven God, and Enala our fine lady of the blade and lock."


----------



## Starman (Jun 8, 2006)

Gastarn snorts at being described as 'impish.' _Bitter little man. I'm sure he's jealous of my arcane might and knack with women. _


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 8, 2006)

Delghar nods his head slightly as he's introduced to the woodman content to let others do the talking, _Hanseath Beard that cider last night sure packed a punch_ while the others begin talking Delghar starts scanning the surroundings for any signs of danger.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2006)

_<Quaint house.>_

She stays toward the rear of the group, looking over the area as Vrogor goes to the front door.

Keeping her distance from the dogs, Enala stays cautious. The hellhounds did a number on her not too long ago, and the dogs bring the memory back. Her gaze goes between Jorr and the dogs, her hands ready to grab her weapons if need be. She's not being offensive, just paranoid.

"Captain Soranna recommended we come here." Her gaze goes back to the dogs, "May we come in?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 9, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Captain Soranna recommended we come here." Her gaze goes back to the dogs, "May we come in?"




Jorr gives out a short whistle and the two hounds look you over for a couple of seconds and the pad their way back under the porch. 

The man gestures to a couple of chairs on his porch. "Take a seat" he mumbles. "So Soranna sent ya? What does that hard nosed woman want with me?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2006)

*Vrogor*

Vrogor lowers himself ponderously into one of the proferred chairs. "She say you may know 'bout hobgoblins."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 9, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Vrogor lowers himself ponderously into one of the proferred chairs. "She say you may know 'bout hobgoblins."




Jorr spits over the railing of the porch. "Hobgoblins? I know what they are as thick as flies on honey in the forest recently."


----------



## Starman (Jun 9, 2006)

_Not very couth, is he_, Gastarn thinks watching the glob of spittle drop onto the ground. He shrugs and decides that the others should probably do most of the talking. _No doubt he wouldn't understand half of the words I would use anyway. _ The mage carefully takes out his _fireball _ scroll and begins to study it.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2006)

*Vrogor*

"So why hobgoblins here? Where they come from?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 9, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "So why hobgoblins here? Where they come from?"




"I'd say that their coming down from the Wyrmsmokes by either the Old Forest Road or by the Skull Gorge." says Jorr "As for why they are here, their not here for a picnic," he chuckles. Why are ya so interested in hobgoblins?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2006)

Vrogor smiles widely, and flexes one massive bicep. "We going to kill hobgobs. Save townfolk. Be heros."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2006)

When the dogs leave, Enala visibly relaxes, and she takes the first available seat.

Nodding, "We agreed to help the town by taking care of the hobgoblins. Soranna said that no one knows the area as well as you do, so that you might be able to help." She gestures over to Gastarn, "Don't mind him. He shouldn't get in the way. He's doing some work, should take the day. We didn't want to waste time in the town." Returning back to the original subject, "Any information you could give us would be useful. You can see we're not useless in the forest," she motions toward Coyo, "But we are new in these parts."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 9, 2006)

The mans gruff manner quick fades when you mention taking care of the Goblins. "Goblins! I just can't stand 'em! If you need any help chasing them out, then I'm your man!" he says with a smile. "So what can I do to help and what do ya want to know?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2006)

"All Gastarn cares about, currently, is having a space he can finish his arcane work." Enala looks at Vrogor, "Don't we have a map? Maybe Jorr could point out some places to us. We were trying to figure out where the hobgoblins are, right now. All we're sure of is that they're attacking travellers on the road."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 9, 2006)

You pull out the map given to you by Captain Soranna.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 12, 2006)

"We were going to Vraath Keep originally, thus our plan was to follow the trail to Swift Creek, follow the river past the Dawn Way, cut up behind the Keep near the hills, here," gesturing towards that section on the map, "and backtrack along Cold Creek to obtain the Keep from the opposite direction.  Best I could do without knowing the area myself."

Coyo nods appreciatively towards Jorr, he stands so he's halfway on par with the sitting large-folk.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Enala looks at the map, nodding. "Jorr, do you know much about Vraath Keep? Or, the areas around? Getting there undetected would be best."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 14, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Enala looks at the map, nodding. "Jorr, do you know much about Vraath Keep? Or, the areas around? Getting there undetected would be best."





"Vraath Keep? It's a ruined fortress that some think is haunted. Wouldn't surprise me if some of the goblins are holed up there. Just the sort of thing that damned goblins would do." says Vorr has he looks over your map. "Going through the forest undetected is going to be a tough job. I've seen worg riders and trouble makers all over the forest, especially along the Dawn Way."

Jorr looks over at Coyo. "If your planning on coming at the Keep from the other side then you better be careful not to get lost. If you don't stick to the trails, I can see yall getting lost quick and it will be slow going in any case."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 14, 2006)

"Best to avoid the Dawn Way, the trails it is then.  If we lose them, we can always head north to pick up at the creek."  Coyo nods his agreement to Jorr.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 14, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Best to avoid the Dawn Way, the trails it is then.  If we lose them, we can always head north to pick up at the creek."  Coyo nods his agreement to Jorr.




"If yer wantin a guide, I could help ya out. For a price that is." says Jorr.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2006)

*Vrogor*

"I build you new porch," offers the half-orc. "Make sturdy, strong porch."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 14, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "I build you new porch," offers the half-orc. "Make sturdy, strong porch."




Jorr laughs, "I bet you would but I prefer coin to trade. Five gold per day and ten gold per day if there be fighting involved."


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

Gastarn hears this last exchange and snorts. "If you guys want to hire him, then his wages are coming out of your pocket. I don't see why we can't find our way on our own. Isn't that what you do, Coyo?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 16, 2006)

Jorr sits on the railing of his porch and starts to pack a pipe as he looks over your group.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2006)

Vrogor frowns at Gastarn's comments, and then looks at the rest of the group. "Guide good. Show interesting sites, fishing holes, best places to kill hobgobs."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

"Gastarn, if you don't want to chip in, you'll be fine to bushwhack your own trail I take it then?  I'm sure those pretty little hands of yours are good with a machete and that you know how to avoid worgs and all."  Coyo smirks, while he is comfortable in the forest, an additional hand is never a bad idea, especially one that knows the lay of the land.


----------



## Starman (Jun 16, 2006)

Gastarn jumps up. "We've got a map! And I thought you knew what you were doing out in the wild." He waves at Coyo. 

"Argh. Whatever. If you guys don't know what you're doing, I'll pay for someone who does." The mage sits down with a huff and goes back to studying his scroll.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Gastarn jumps up. "We've got a map! And I thought you knew what you were doing out in the wild." He waves at Coyo.
> 
> "Argh. Whatever. If you guys don't know what you're doing, I'll pay for someone who does." The mage sits down with a huff and goes back to studying his scroll.




"Yes, dumping you in a ditch, ya priss."  Coyo turns back to Jorr, "5 gold a day, and 10 if there is fighting, that's a steep price friend, how skilled are you with a blade?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 16, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Yes, dumping you in a ditch, ya priss."  Coyo turns back to Jorr, "5 gold a day, and 10 if there is fighting, that's a steep price friend, how skilled are you with a blade?"




"Skilled enough" he says. Then with a quick fluid motion he draws his dagger and sends it quivering blade first into a tree some 30 feet away.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

Coyo nods his approval, "let's just hope that you're throwing arm is as good for a moving goblin compared to a tree."  He chuckles, "now, do you happen to have something to drink?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 16, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Coyo nods his approval, "let's just hope that you're throwing arm is as good for a moving goblin compared to a tree."  He chuckles, "now, do you happen to have something to drink?"




Jorr goes back into his cabin and comes back out with a jug and several wooden cups. He hands out the cup and starts pouring. "Made it myself last winter. I'd sip it slowly if I were you." he says with a impish grin.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Jorr goes back into his cabin and comes back out with a jug and several wooden cups. He hands out the cup and starts pouring. "Made it myself last winter. I'd sip it slowly if I were you." he says with a impish grin.




Taking a cup he smiles, "my kind of friend."  He sips deeply.


----------



## Starman (Jun 17, 2006)

The sudden image of himself flinging fireballs at the rest of the party while they cry out for mercy makes Gastarn grin. _Sometimes I wonder why I let them follow me around._ He shrugs. _I suppose they're passable enough for company. Sometimes._ He thinks of them running and screaming from his fireballs and he begins chuckling maniacally.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 17, 2006)

_<Hm, I didn't notice that tree before.>_ "Remember, trees don't hit back. I'd welcome to extra hand, though you'll get nothing past your rates."

Enala takes a sip from her cup, "You made this yourself? Out of what?" Suddenly, Gastarn laughs maniacally. "... Arcane scrolls _can't_ be that funny." She gives the caster an odd look, then looks back to Jorr. "Don't mind him. He's useful and probably a good person, particularly when he's not talking."

_OOC: I think, at this point, we're done with Jorr and only need to wait for Gastarn to finish up his scroll. I'm fine with fastforwarding._


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 18, 2006)

*OOC:*


I believe we can move on now as well.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 19, 2006)

You stay at Jorr's cabin the rest of the day and through the night. Jorr is a good host but you can tell that he is a bit uncomfortable with so many people at his home. Gastarn continues to study the scroll and just before noon the next day he says that he is finished copying the spell to his spellbook. After a warm and filling lunch, you finish your perperations and are ready to head out. 


_OOC: Update any changes in your character sheets if neeed and make note of what spells you have prepared._


----------



## Starman (Jun 19, 2006)

After Gastarn is done, he feels a great sense of satisfaction. _Nothing in the world can compare to learning new things arcane._ He stands, stretching and straightens out his rumpled clothing. 

"Well, is our illustrious guide ready?" Gastarn looks at Jorr, eyebrow raised.

[sblock]
Character sheet updated with new spells prepared.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 19, 2006)

"So Jorr where be the most likely place that the Hobgoblins have set up camp, could it be Vraaths Keep"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 19, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "So Jorr where be the most likely place that the Hobgoblins have set up camp, could it be Vraaths Keep"




"Good enough as any if the gob's aren't worried about the ghosts there." says Jorr as he spits some tobacco out on the ground.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2006)

*Vrogor*

"Bah, ghosts for scaring children. I see ghost, I stick sword in it good." Vrogor begins equipping himself, strapping on his armor and weapons in preparation for getting underway.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 20, 2006)

Turning to look at Jorr "If ye dinnae know where the Hobgoblins are, I say we go to Vraaths Keep"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Enala goes through her  equipment as she starts to walk, making sure she has everything. "Sounds good to me. Who's afraid of ghosts? They're already dead."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 20, 2006)

Jorr stands and waits as you prepare to leave. Once everyone is ready he says. "So do you want to try and circle around Vraaths Keep and come at it from the other side or did you just want to go straight there. If we go straight we should get there before nightfall. If we go around it will be late into the night before we arrive."


----------



## Starman (Jun 20, 2006)

"It stands to reason that the hobgoblins will be less likely to expect a rear entry and less prepared. We should approach from the rear." Gastarn says.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 20, 2006)

"As our illustrious hedge-wizard says, it would be more prudent to approach from the far side."  Coyo grins at Gastarn.


----------



## Starman (Jun 20, 2006)

The mage gives Coyo a snarky grin, that says 'of course I'm right.'" He imagines some creature from the underworld rising out of the ground and dragging the halfling away while he begs Gastarn for help. He covers his mouth while he laughs softly.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 20, 2006)

"I'm glad you see the humor in your 'being right', friend Gastarn, it does happen so rarely."  Coyo winks at the mage, then prepares to head off, saddling Clip and making ready to leave.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 21, 2006)

Enala shrugs, "It's easy to be right when the answer is obvious." She raises an eyebrow at Gastarn, "Surely, one needn't spend too much brainpower on that logic."


----------



## Starman (Jun 21, 2006)

"Too true, except for the fact that the obvious answer is rarely obvious to most people. I, on the other hand..." He shrugs his shoulder and gives a cocky grin.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 21, 2006)

"... You, on the other hand, realize _only_ the obvious?" Enala smiles, as Gastarn leads her to this obvious answer.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking from the insufferable mage to his companions who are foolish enough to engage Gastarn in conversation, Delghar gives them a sympathetic look "Alright laddies how about we save the fire in ya belly for the Hobgoblins" looking from Gastarn to the others "I don't know about you, but I have some unresolved anger issues that I need to work out, and they are the perfect target" winking at the others he follow Jorr's lead to the back entrance of Vraath Keep


----------



## Starman (Jun 21, 2006)

"Actually, Enala, it is obvious that you clearly are not capable of realzing what is obvious to me. However, as Delghar, said we should be going. I mean, I don't mind standing here talking about my _obviously_ superior mental prowess and such, but we did tell the common folk of Drellin's Ferry that we would help them and I am not one to keep helpless people waiting," Gastarn says.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 21, 2006)

Jorr snorts at the conversation. "Yall canna talk while we walk but keep it down the forest has many ears." He leads you off down the pathway to the east. After about an hour you come to a road going north and south. 

"This is the Dawn Way. Keep your eyes open and mouths shut. I want to cross it as fast and quietly as possible." Jorr looks and listens for a minute or so and then quickly crosses the road.


----------



## Starman (Jun 21, 2006)

Gastarn rolls his eyes as he darts across the road. _I don't recall hiring this guy for his mouth. Maybe I should remind him of that. _


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2006)

Vrogor double checks the fasteners and straps on his armor, and then ensures his weapons are as secure as possible, so that he makes the least amount of noise. He then stalks after Jorr, crossing the road and moving on into the forest beyond.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 21, 2006)

Enala also listens as Jorr listens, to wait for foreign sounds. (Listen +10) She draws her cloak close to make as little noise as possible, and also crosses the road.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 21, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Enala also listens as Jorr listens, to wait for foreign sounds. (Listen +10) She draws her cloak close to make as little noise as possible, and also crosses the road.





*Enala*
[sblock]Enala can only hear the normal sounds of the forest. [/sblock]


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 21, 2006)

Everyone crosses the Dawn Way without incident. Nothing is seen on the road and you are quickly swallowed up into the forest again following the same small foot path east. Travelling about two more miles you come to a split in the path to the right and left. 

"We take the right path. We should get to Swift creek in about another hour or two." says Jorr. 

He stops for a second and appears to be listening. His hand drops to the hilt of his long knife. "Beware! Danger approaches!" Now you can hear it too. A low droning buzz coming from the south. 

Flying about 10 feet in the air and 60 feet away, three wasps the size of horses come zooming in at you. 







_OOC: Due to Jorr's warning you are not surprised. Go ahead and post your actions.   _


----------



## Starman (Jun 21, 2006)

_I really need that_ wand of magic missiles, the mage thinks. _Maybe I'll just have to learn how to make wands on my own_. Gastarn ducks behind a tree for cover and gets ready to cast a spell at the first creature that comes into range. 

[sblock]
Ready an action to cast _Ray of Enfeeblement_ on the first wasp that comes into range. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2006)

*Coyo Durgen (HP 36/36, AC 21)*

Riding under a low-branched tree or bush in an attempt to keep the massive wasps from easily approaching the small mounted archer and his mount, Coyo smoothly draws and knocks an arrow, drawing a bead on the lead wasp.  He looses it and draws and fires a second.









*OOC:*


Clip moves to hopefully gain cover or force them to fight in a low space (they are large, compared to a medium dog and a small halfling); +9/+9 (1d6+3 dmg, 20/x3 crit, rng 110 ft.)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Delghar, AC 17 HP: 41/41*

Gripping his Greataxe firmly, Delghar waits for a wasp to approach then delivers an overhand chop to his winged foe.

*Greataxe +6 1d12 +3 Str*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2006)

*Vrogor*

Stepping ahead of his companions in hopes of drawing the wasps to him, Vrogor brandishes his greatsword. With a loud warcry, he attacks the closest creature with a savage two-handed slash.


*OOC: 

Greatsword +8, 2d6+15 (3-point power attack)
Init +4, AC 17 (t 11/ff 16), HP 49/49

*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Enala reaches for her shortswords, preparing to slice at the creatures when they approach. She stays close to Delghar, in case she can be of assistance to him.

ooc:
TWF shortswords: +6/+6, 1d6+2/1d6+2
Staying within 15' of Delghar, if I'm not already, so that I can flank with him if the opportunity arises.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 22, 2006)

Coyo guides his mount under the branches of a nearby tree and lets loose two arrows at the lead wasp. [(13)+9=22,(12)+9=21] Both striking true. [4 and 5 points of damage]

Gastarn casts a spell as they wasps fly towards you. The sicky greenish beam hits the vermin right between it's large multifaceted eyes [(17)+2=19. Drains (6)+2=8 STR]

The giant wasp continues to fly at Vrogor and it quicky dodges to the side as it comes in causing Vrogor's mighty swing to miss [(3)+8=11]. The wasp attacks but in it's weakened state Vrogor easily brushes off the attack. 

The second wasp moves in and attacks Delghar. But he has prepared for it's attack and Delghar's axe strikes true choping off two of it's legs. [(19)+6=25, 14 points of damage]. The wasps long stinger jabs at Delghar but his heavy armor keeps it from penentrating. 

The last wasp attacks Enala who stabs at the beast with her short swords and both cut deep. [(10)+6=16, (14)+6=20 for 3 and 7 points of damage] Enala's weaves a defensive web of steel around her keeping the wasp at bay. 

Jorr draws he blade and moves to help Delghar. He stabs the creature in the side.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2006)

"Stupid Bug!" shouts Vrogor as the wasp dodges his swing. "You die now." Swinging his blade again, Vrogor tries to slay the vermin.

*
OOC: 
Greatsword +8, 2d6+15 (3-point power attack)
Init +4, AC 17 (t 11/ff 16), HP 49/49
*


----------



## Starman (Jun 22, 2006)

Gastarn laughs as his ray strikes true. "I am the best!" he shouts. He chants again, this time sending a _scorching ray_ streaking toward one of the two bugs that he did not hit last time.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 22, 2006)

"Giant bugs, I hate bugs" Delghar swings again at the horse sized bug hoping to finish off his foe.

*AC 17, HP's 41/41
Greataxe +6 1d12 +3*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 23, 2006)

"Maybe our resident nature experts can give us some insight into these abominations?" Enala uses her swords to defend herself against the wasps, and then sends them both into the wasp, yet again, trying to stay mobile.

ooc:
If she's able to move to flank, she'll do so.
Tumble +11
TWF shortswords: +6/+6, 1d6+2/1d6+2
(one attack: +8, 1d6+2)
AC 21


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2006)

Coyo knocks and fires another two arrows at the wasp he injured.









*OOC:*


+9/+9 (1d6+3 dmg, 20/x3 crit, rng 110 ft.)


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 23, 2006)

Adjusting his grip on his sword, Vrogor slashes up at the beast and deals a grevious blow. [(12)+8=20, 19 points of damage]

Gastarn turns to the wasp fighting Enala and he gestures. A stream of flame shoots out from his finger tips. But it hits a tree way wide of it's mark. [(3)-2=-1]

The wasp fighting Delghar evades the dwarf's attacks. [(5)+6=11]

Enala stumbles as she tries to manuver to flank the Wasp that Delghar and Jorr are fighting. A wasp lashes out as she moves by but it just barely misses her. She then stabs deeply into the wasp with her blade [(16)+8=24 for 11 points of damage].

Seeing an opening Coyo fires at the one wasp that is not engaged at the moment. The the first arrow goes feather deep into the wasp while the second misses. [(20)+9=29, Confirmed Crit, (3)+9=12. 13 points of damage]

The wasps counter attack. The one attacking Vrogor misses again. The stinger of the one fighting Delghar hit home this time but Delghar shrugs off the effect of it's posion. [8 points of damage, made save vs posion]  

The one that was fighting Enala turns to follow her but she evades it's attack. 

Jorr misses with his long knife.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2006)

*Vrogor*

Smiling as he feels his blade sink home, the half-orc adjusts his grip again and slashes at the wasp, using a litle less savagery and a little more precision.


OOC: 
Greatsword +10, 2d6+11 (1-point power attack)
Init +4, AC 17 (t 11/ff 16), HP 49/49


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 24, 2006)

Now flanking a bug, Enala slices with more accuracy, taking advantage of her allies.

ooc:
If I flanked, I get another +2 to hit, but that's okay.  Oh, and I forgot to apply sneak attack for flanking. 
TWF shortswords (assuming flanking): +8/+8, 1d6+2/1d6+2 (+2d6 each sneak attack)
AC 21


----------



## Starman (Jun 24, 2006)

The mage curses loudly as his ray strikes wide. "Try this one," he mumbles. Pulling a small bit of wool from his pouch, he gestures and chants again, trying a different tactic.

[sblock=OOC]
_Daze Monster_, Will save DC 19, directed at the wasp who just 'dodged' his spell.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 27, 2006)

Coyo grits his teeth and fires another duo of arrows at a wasp.









*OOC:*


+9/+9 (1d6+3 dmg, 20/x3 crit, rng 110 ft.)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 27, 2006)

Wincing in pain from the Giant Wasps painful attack Delghar grips his trust axe once again, and swings with all his might at his winged opponent.

*AC 17, HP's 33/41
Greataxe +6 1d12 +3*


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 6, 2006)

Vrogor steps forwards and under the wasp and takes a wide cut upwards severing the insect's head from it's body. (18 points of damage)

Enala slashes with both blades but only one hits. But it is enough as her second blade goes hilt deep into the wasps abdomen killing it. (18 points of damage)

Gastarn casts a spell on the remaining wasp and it is dazed by the attack. 

Seeing an opening Coyo fires two arrows into the dazed wasp. They both strike true. (14 points of damage total) And the insect is slain!!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2006)

*Vrogor*

The half-orc smiles as he cleans insect ichor off of his blade. "Only good bug is a dead bug."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 6, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> The half-orc smiles as he cleans insect ichor off of his blade. "Only good bug is a dead bug."



Smiling fondly at the gore splattered Half-Orc "Ack lad ya say that about everything, and as usual I agree heartily"


----------



## Starman (Jul 6, 2006)

"I'm glad our illustrious guide let us blunder right into those things. I'm sure Coyo could have done that for us for free," Gastarn says, brushing dirt and leaves off of himself.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 9, 2006)

Enala also cleans her blade, a bit disgusted by bug goo. "Well, if anything was around here, they're alerted to our presence."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 11, 2006)

Jorr scowls at Gastern and then with his long knife in hand he turns to Delghar . _"Did you get stung? Let me see that wound." _


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2006)

Vrogor begins pulling the corpses of the wasps into the woods. "No want hobgobs knowin' we're about."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Jorr scowls at Gastern and then with his long knife in hand he turns to Delghar . _"Did you get stung? Let me see that wound." _



"I'm alright laddie, it'll take a lot more n a Giant Poisonous Wasp to take me down, Let carry on."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 12, 2006)

True to Delghar's word, the poison in his system quickly fades. (made second save vs poison)

Jorr helps Vrogor move the wasp bodies into the brush and away from the path. 

"Well let's get going. It will be dark in a few hours." say Jorr as he takes a drink from a canteen and then heads down the path to the north.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2006)

Vrogor adjusts his pack and weapons into the most comfortable traveling position, and then strides after Jorr.


----------



## Starman (Jul 13, 2006)

Gastarn rolls his eyes at the big half-orc's comment. _Jorr will probably lead us right into the orc encampment. I don't think it will matter if they find a few dead bugs or not._ He makes sure that he has all of his gear and then follows their guide along with the rest of the group.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 13, 2006)

Coyo keeps an eye on Gastarn, the mage had a way of agitating himself when things didn't go smoothly, and he usually directed on people around him.

Jogging Clip up next to Jorr he asks quietly, "you've run into wasps here before then?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2006)

Vrogor whistles a merry tune as he follows Jorr through the trees. By the look on his face, it is easy to tell that he is enjoying the hike through the forest.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 14, 2006)

Enala finishes wiping off her blades on some leaves, and then she makes sure her cloak is not too tight, in case she needs more mobility for a future fight.

She continues walking along, with the group. _<I hope he doesn't lead us into more fights. I want to be fresh to kill the hobgoblins.>_ "Are these forests always like this?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 14, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Coyo keeps an eye on Gastarn, the mage had a way of agitating himself when things didn't go smoothly, and he usually directed on people around him.
> 
> Jogging Clip up next to Jorr he asks quietly, "you've run into wasps here before then?"




"Once or twice and there are a lot more dangers besides goblins and the like in this forest. So keep a watch out." says Jorr grumpily. 

He leads you northward and you cross a sluggish stream and you continue on for a couple more hours. Just as the sun begins to set he stops. 

"Here is where we can cut across to head to Vraath Keep. Though it will be after midnight before we get there. Do you want to camp and wait till the morning or keep going?" he says.


----------



## Starman (Jul 14, 2006)

"Oh, sure. Blundering around in the dark is a good idea," said Gastarn, obviously still annoyed. "Let's camp here and get an early start."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2006)

Vrogor looks around the area. "Ya, we camp here. Good spot." The half-orc sets his pack down against a nearby tree and begins to set-up camp. After laying out his bedroll and arranging rocks for a firepit, he goes to see if he can find any wood that will burn without a lot of smoke.


*OOC: Survival +4 to find any wood that might burn smokelessly (or to aid Jorr or Coyo, as they both probably have higher survival than Vrogor).*


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 14, 2006)

You begin to set up a camp a few yards off of the trail just before it gets dark and Vrogor has made a relatively smokeless fire. The sound of animals, birds, and insects of the forset change as the night decends and the night creatures awaken.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2006)

Vrogor watches the others as they begin to go about their evening tasks. "I sleep now. Wake me in two hours, and I take watch for rest of night." Thanks to his magic ring, the half-orc only needs a little rest, and his darkvision makes him an ideal night watchman. He strips off his armor and walks to his bedroll, where he quickly falls into a deep slumber.


*OOC: When awoken from his sleep, Vrogor will put his armor back on and prepare himself for the nightwatch. Darkvision 60', Listen +3, Spot +1.*


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2006)

"I'll take those two hours, I'm sure our illustrious hedge wizard could use his beauty sleep."  Coyo chuckles as he prepares camp for the night, tending the fire and laying out his own bedroll.


----------



## Starman (Jul 14, 2006)

"Of course, I don't need beauty sleep. Look at me. I'll take it, however," Gastarn says with a smirk. _Hedge wizard? Ha! Maybe I should toss a fireball at them while they sleep..._ He chuckles to himself as he sets up his bedroll.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 14, 2006)

The night passes uneventfully and everyone gets a good sleep though images of hobgoblins and giant wasps plague your dreams. After a quick warm breakfast you head off into the forest following Jorr as he cuts a trail. It is going to be another hot day but you are thankful for the shade provided by the trees. 

Around noon you start to encounter more hilly terrain and after slogging up a steep ridge you see looming out of the shadowy woods, a haunting sight, a ruined keep. The old castle sits on a small rocky hillock, and you can catch glimpses of a broken tower between the trees. 

Jorr turns to you and whispers. "That's Vraath Keep. There is a foot path on the other side that leads from the Dawn Way up to the Keep. We could climb the hill from this side or go around and go up the path. Which will it be?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2006)

Vrogor studies the scene before the group for several minutes. Then he turns to his companions."Climb hill? Path might be watched."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 15, 2006)

"Sometimes friend Vrogor, it surprises me that you ever had a hard time spelling.  The hill it is, although we will be at the disadvantage if engaged.  Perhaps our illustrious mage will show us what that new spell of his will do."  Coyo grins at Gastarn, egging him on was always fun, for good or bad.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clearing his throat and spitting out the excess phlem Delghar nods briefly at the groups decision to climb the hill.


----------



## Starman (Jul 15, 2006)

"Oh, I'll show you all right," Gastarn grumbles. Visions of his companions on fire running and screaming danced through the mage's head. "Let's climb the damn hill."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2006)

Vrogor takes the lead, climbing the rocky hill tirelessly, his powerful legs making the climb seem as mere child's play. As he nears the ruins, he draws his greatsword and keeps it ready, his eyes darting about for any sign of enemy.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Enala nods, having been quiet most of the day until now. "I don't see why the path _wouldn't_ be a stupid idea. The point of this was to be discreet, of course we would take the hill."

She follows Vrogor, unsheathing her swords when he readies his weapon.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 18, 2006)

Delghar as is his custom, keeps abreast of Vrogor, as they both climb the hill. Drawing his Greataxe Delghar gives Vrogor as they near the top.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 18, 2006)

It takes about 20 minutes of tough climbing through thick brush to reach the top of the hill. From the tree line you see a rocky clearing with a ruined old square keep in the center. You face the western wall and there is a large tower on the south west corner. It is about 30 yards from the treeline to the keep itself. You don't see any movement or hear anything out of the ordinary from where you are.


----------



## Starman (Jul 18, 2006)

Gastarn looks around. "I think we should wait right here and watch this place for a few minutes. Just because it's quiet now doesn't mean it always is. If nothing changes, then we'll charge in in our usual manner."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 19, 2006)

The west wall is about 15 foot tall and 100 foot long and it is festooned with cracks, dents, and holes though it looks intact. The tower on the south west corner is about 25 foot tall. After watching for a couple of minutes you don't see anything.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2006)

"Looks clear," says Vrogor after several minutes of watching the area. "We go now?" The half-orc is obviously excited at the prospect of exploring these old ruins.


----------



## Starman (Jul 19, 2006)

Gastarn nods, grinning. The mage also looks forward to exploring the ruins. "Let's go."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2006)

Vrogor grins and readies his blade, stepping out of the woods and into the clearing. He moves quickly across the open ground, and into the shadow of the keep's wall.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 19, 2006)

_OOC: A small change. You are facing the western wall not the eastern one._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 19, 2006)

ooc: could we have another small change? "there is a large tower on the *west east *corner."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 19, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ooc: could we have another small change? "there is a large tower on the *west east *corner."




_ooc: done!_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 20, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Vrogor grins and readies his blade, stepping out of the woods and into the clearing. He moves quickly across the open ground, and into the shadow of the keep's wall.




Vrogor moves quickly across the open ground around the keep and reaches the wall without incident. He looks and listens but only hears the normal sounds of the forest.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2006)

The half-orc waves to the rest of the party, motioning them forward. Then he moves along the wall to the closest crack that he might be able to see through, and tries to look and see what is beyond the wall.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 20, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> The half-orc waves to the rest of the party, motioning them forward. Then he moves along the wall to the closest crack that he might be able to see through, and tries to look and see what is beyond the wall.




Looking at this side of the wall, Vrogor doesn't see any cracks big or deep enough to see through to the other side. Though he thinks that they would make good hand holds if he wanted to climb the wall.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2006)

*Vrogor*

Looking up at the wall, Vrogor considers the prospect of climbing it. Turning to his companions, he asks "I climb wall? Poke head over. See what there?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 20, 2006)

Coyo keeps the tower at a reasonable decent, his bow drawn and ready.  "Have a look Vrogor."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2006)

*Vrogor*

Sheathing his great blade across his back, the muscular half-orcs spits into his hands and rubs them together, his gaze still on the wall. Then he grabs hold, and begins to climb the crumbling old stone. When he reaches the top, he pokes his head over to have a look at the area beyond.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 20, 2006)

Vrogor climbs up the keeps outer wall and the numerous cracks, dents, and holes gives him good hand holds. 

He reaches the top and peaks through a masonry notch in the wall.  

*Vrogor*
[sblock]Vrogor can see that the old keep is in very poor repair. Across the way on the eastern wall he sees the gatehouse which is partially collapsed as is a section of the wall to the south. The main entrance is wide open as there is no gate. There is a walkway on the inside of the exterior wall some 12 feet high with a foot tall firing step. There is a large courtyard of hard packed earth has an errie air of desolation. Jagged boulders embedded in the ground seem to have been dropped or thrown here from a great distance. Two massive humanoid skeletons lie at opposite ends of the courtyard, one propped up by the watchtower and the other sprawled at the far end by a building that could be a stable that sits against the northern wall. To the south, where a section of the keep's outer wall is collapsed , a third giant skeleton lies partially buried in the rubble. Just below you along the western wall is a large stone building some 35 feet long and 25 feet wide. A squat building sits against the south east corner of the courtyard and it has a large gaping hole in it's roof. You don't see any movement from within the keep.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2006)

Vrogor climbs back down the wall to rejoin his companions. "Looks empty. No movement. Entry points in east and south walls," he says, pointing in those two directions. "Dead giant skeletons, too. Three." He holds up three fingers to reiterate the number.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 20, 2006)

Coyo nods, spurring Clip into a slow jog, he makes his way around to the southern wall.

"Looks empty enough.  Might as well check it out."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2006)

Vrogor follows Coyo, his sword in hand, and his eyes open for any signs of danger.


----------



## Starman (Jul 21, 2006)

Gastarn follows along, hoping that magical treasures might be inside. _I don't trust those skeletons, though. There could be a necromancer about. Not that he'd be anything I couldn't handle._


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 24, 2006)

Moving around to the south wall you see that there is a large gap where a section of the wall has collapsed. A giant's skeleton lies partially buried in the rubble. Looking inside the keep you see a courtyard of hard packed earth that has a eerie air of desolation. Jagged boulders embedded in the ground seem to have been dropped or thrown here from a great distance. You see two more massive humanoid skeletons, one propped up by the watchtower and the other sprawled at the northern end by a building that could be a stable. On the eastern wall you see a gatehouse which is partially collapsed. The main entrance is wide open as there is no gate. There is a walkway on the inside of the exterior wall some 12 feet high with a foot tall firing step. Along the western wall is a large stone building some 35 feet long and 25 feet wide. A squat building sits against the south east corner of the courtyard to your right and it has a large gaping hole in it's roof. You don't see any movement from within the keep.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2006)

*Vrogor*

The half-orc warrior moves into the empty courtyard, and toward the closest of the giant skeletons. He pokes at it with his sword, interested to see if there is any truth to the rumors of the keep being haunted.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking over the giant skeleton that is half buried in the rubble by the south wall. It looks worn and weathered like it has been here for many many years.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2006)

Vrogor grins at his companions. "I make helmet from giant skull? What you think? Be most fearsome..."


----------



## Starman (Jul 24, 2006)

Gastarn pictures the half-orc with the giant skull on top of his head, stumbling around, and snorts. He moves to the left toward the building on the west and peeks through the gap in the wall. If he doesn't see anything, the mage steps inside and begins searching for anything valuable.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 24, 2006)

Gastarn moves forwards and peeks through the large hole in the wall on the building to the left as Vrogor makes his joke. The interior of this stone building is open and spacious. Wooden timbers support the roof above and here and there are the remains of what where probably once interior dividing walls. Two large boulders sit on the floor to the south near the large hole that Gastarn is looking through. Rubble from this hole has been pile up in a circle to form a crude fire pit. Against the west wall of the room are arranged four double bunk-beds, each strewn with filthy covers. Another bed, this one larger, sits near the south wall, partially obscured by a badly damaged wooden screen. A poorly stuffed owlbear looms in the center of the room. Two hobgoblins stand around the fire pit and they seem to be cooking something on a spit. Two more hobgoblins are asleep in the bottom bunks of the two bunk beds. None of the hobgoblins seem to notice Gastarn. But movement from behind the wooden screen draws Gastarn's attention as a massive bull headed humanoid steps around the screen and looks Gastarn straight in the eyes.  







_ooc: Surprise Round! Everyone is surprised except for Gastarn and the Minotaur. Gastarn goes first and he has a single standard action. Good luck!   

Red = Hobgoblins
Purple =Minotaur
Light Blue = Gastarn
Orange = Vrogor
Blue = Coyo
Yellow = Delghar
Green = Enala

_


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 24, 2006)

Arrow knocked in his bow, Coyo looks around his eyes on Gastarn, _foolish wizard is going to get himself killed if he keeps on acting as if he's as invincible as he thinks._


----------



## Starman (Jul 24, 2006)

Gastarn grins and winks at the minotaur. Weaving his fingers and chanting, he casts _Ray of Enfeeblement_ at the beast. 

[sblock=OOC]+2 for the attack roll. 1d6+2 Str damage if successful.[/sblock]


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 25, 2006)

Gastarn gestures and a sickly yellowish green beam leaps from his fingers and strikes the Minotaur whose skin visibly pales from the attack (4 points of STR lost) . The great horned beast lets out a loud bellow and snatches up a large great axe that was leaning against the bed. Jorr readies his longbow and steps into the courtyard looking for a target.


*Turn One: * 
Jorr (21) - _already acted_
Gastarn (20)
Coyo  (14)
Hobgoblins (14)
Vrogor (11)
Minotaur (11)
Delghar  (9)
Enala (5)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 25, 2006)

*Vrogor*

Hearing the roar, Vrogor charges to Gastarn's aid, his heavy blade at the ready. Taking stock of the situation, the half-orc's gaze falls upon the horned beast, realizing that it is the most dangerous enemy. "By Kord, you die now," Vrogor shouts.



*OOC: Move 15' to attack minotaur, unless blocked by a hobgoblin. 2-point power attack vrs. minotaur (or hobgob, if blocked): +9 attack, 2d6+13 damage*


----------



## Starman (Jul 25, 2006)

_Fools have no clue who they are dealing with._ Gastarn moves back and casts a _sleep _spell in between the two hobgoblins on the beds. _They can just keep sleeping_, the mage thinks. 

[sblock=OOC]
Move 10' to the east. 
Will save DC=17
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 25, 2006)

Coyo will manuever clip to the corner of the building opposing the one with the open door, his bow ready to fire into the opening at the minotaur.









*OOC:*


+9/+9 (1d6+3 dmg, 20/x3 crit, rng 110 ft.)


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 28, 2006)

*Round One Continued*

Gastarn casts a spell over the hobgoblins sleeping in the beds and then backs up away from the hole.

Coyo rides over to the corner of the building opposite of the one with the hole and shots inside at the minotaur. One arrow strikes home. [6 points of damage]

The hobgoblins at the fire scramble to get their weapons from a rack on the northern wall and a hobgoblins in one of the beds rises to look around in confusion. The other hobgoblin continues to sleep soundly.   

With a war cry, Vrogor moves and faces the Minotaur in combat. His sword sweeps down and cuts deep through the beast's shoulder and into his chest. The bullman lets out a surprised grunt and drops to the ground. [Crit!! 41 points of damage!!!!]

_delghar and enala are next....._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Enala was watching their backs through this time, acting as a look out. Though, when the sounds of battle start to ring, she draws her weapons and runs to the action, surprised by Vrogor's strength. "You... _really_ don't like those furry people, do you?"

ooc: I'm not quite sure how much movement I can go with the wall and all...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 28, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ooc: I'm not quite sure how much movement I can go with the wall and all...




_ooc: The gap in the wall is 10' wide and you can easily walk through it. It counts as difficult terran though so you cannot tumble or charge through it. _


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2006)

ooc: Then I'll double move, draw while moving, and go just past Vrogor if I can (5' in a diagonal to him, just inside the building)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 28, 2006)

*OOC: Lord_Raven is sick, and may not be posting for a few days. You should probably NPC Dellghar until he gets back.*


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 28, 2006)

"Remind me, never to spill Vrogor's ale," Coyo smirks.  Trotting Clip forward so he can get a line of sight, he'll fire off another pair of arrows at the hobgoblins.









*OOC:*


+9/+9 (1d6+7 dmg, 20/x3 crit, rng 110 ft.)


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 28, 2006)

Delghar moves forwards drawing his battle axe and attacks a hobgoblin but the blow just deflects of it's armor. 

Enala moves in drawing her blades as she goes. 

Jorr moves up to a large rock in the courtyard and covers the northern building with his longbow.

*Round 2:*
Jorr (21) - _already acted_
Gastarn (20)
Coyo  (14)
Hobgoblins (14)
Vrogor (11)
Delghar  (9)
Enala (5)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 28, 2006)

"ARRRRRRRR!!!!" Vrogor lets out a loud warcry as the minotaur goes down from the ferocious blow. Then, he turns to regard the hobgoblins scrambling for their weapons. "Who next?"


*OOC: Move to attack nearest hobgoblin. +11 attack, 2d6+9 damage*


----------



## Starman (Jul 29, 2006)

Gastarn grumbles seeing one of the hobgoblins shake his spell off. _Damn creature got lucky. Unfortunately for him, I have more tricks up my sleeve._ The mage flings a _hold person_ spell at the hobgoblin that dared to withstand his _sleep _spell.  

[sblock=OOC]Will save DC=19[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Enala takes her swings at the hobgoblin next to her, and takes a step back to give Vrogor as much movement he wants. He's the combat expert, she just takes advantage when she can... "Don't even _touch_ his ale."

ooc: two shortswords, +6/+6, 1d6+2/1d6+2


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 31, 2006)

Delghar continues attacking the hobgoblin seeking to find a hole in it's defenses.

*AC17 HP33/41  , Greataxe +6 1d12 +3 Str*


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 1, 2006)

Gastarn has to move forwards to get a look at the hobgoblin who just got out of the bed. A quick gesture and a mumbled incantation causes the hobgoblin to go stiff as a board. 

A robed bugbear comes out of the doorway on the southwest corner of the room and he looks around in surprise. With a scowl he races to the door that is in the northwest part of the room. 






Coyo moves up but his aim is blocked by the others. 

[sblock=Gastarn and Coyo] Just then you both hear something from the building behind you. Climbing its way out of a large hole in the roof is a Manticore. Who looks at you and licks his lips with a smile. 






[/sblock]

The remaining active hobgoblins move up and attack Delghar and Enala. Though your armor deflects the blows. 

Vrogor moves through the room to attack a hobgoblin but misses. 

Delghar's axe bites deep as he strikes at a hobgoblin [14 points of damage]

Enala attacks and one blade finds a opening in the hobgoblin's armor [5 points of damage]

Jorr gives a cry of alarm out in the courtyard and he attacks and misses.

*Round 3*
Jorr (21) - _already acted_
Gastarn (20)
Bugbear (15)
Coyo  (14)
Hobgoblins (14)
Manitcore (13)
Vrogor (11)
Delghar  (9)
Enala (5)


----------



## Starman (Aug 1, 2006)

Gastarn hollars, "Manticore!" as he moves just inside the building with everyone else. He turns around and casts _mage armor_ on himself, not wanting to get hit by the creature's vicious spikes.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2006)

*Vrogor*

Vrogor's body begins to shake as he is overcome with bloodlust, and the half-orc lets out a powerful roar. 



*OOC: Enter rage. Duration: round 1 of 8, increasing Vrogor to Str 23 (+6), Con 20 (+5), Will Save +3, HP 59 and dropping to AC 15. 

1 point power attack vrs. hobgoblin: +12 attack, damage 2d6+14/19-20. If hogoblin drops, will use Cleave against hobgoblin to the right, if still standing.
*


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 1, 2006)

At hearing Gastarn's warning Delghar's face take on a grim countenance "Now might be tha time for tha new spell of yours" sizing up his new opponent Delghar feints a blow to the left side of the Hobgoblins head and then whips his axe around in a deadly chop at it's exposed right hand side.

*AC17 HP33/41  , Greataxe +7(+1 vs goblinoids) 1d12 +3 Str*


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2006)

Coyo seeing a new target twists back while urging Clip a little farther into the building, firing both arrows at the manticore.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

Enala gives two more swipes of her blades and steps away. "What did you do, Gastarn? Can't you pace yourself?!" From her new vantage point, she tries to see the creature Gastarn is talking about.

ooc: two shortswords, +6/+6, 1d6+2/1d6+2
Then step 5' down-left.
Though, it'd be nice if you updated after the hobgoblins and manticore, since that's 5/6 of the enemies, as opposed to the middle of the PC's turn.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 2, 2006)

*Round 3*

The robed Bugbear opens the door on the north wall of the room and enters another room beyond. 

Gastarn backs up into the building away from the Manticore and casts a defensive spell. 

Coyo backs up as well and shoots at the Manticore on the roof of the opposite building. One finds it's mark. [6 points of damage]

The two active hobgobins in the building continue to attack. One hits Delghar a glancing blow [4 points of damage]

The Manitcore on the roof annoyed that it was struck by an arrow whips it's long barbed tail and sends a spread of foot long spines flying at Jorr, Coyo, and Gastarn with devistating results. Jorr is hit twice [15 points of damage], Coyo is hit once [6 points of damage], and Gastarn is hit twice even with his protective magic [14 points of damage].

_ooc: I will let the last three players post their actions now so they can react to what just happened. _  

Jorr (21) - _already acted_
Gastarn (20) - _already acted_
Bugbear (15) - _already acted_
Coyo  (14) - _already acted_
Hobgoblins (14) - _already acted_
Manitcore (13) - _already acted_
Vrogor (11)
Delghar  (9)
Enala (5)


----------



## Starman (Aug 2, 2006)

Gastarn lets out a primal scream of pain and anger. Fumbling in his pouch for a potion of cure moderate wounds, he quickly quaffs it. "You picked the wrong mage, beast!" he screams at the manticore, tossing the empty vial on the ground.

*AC: 15     HP: 5*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2006)

*OOC: Vrogors action remains the same as listed above.*


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2006)

*Coyo (AC 21, HP 30/36)*

Coyo will knock and fire another two arrows at the manticore, determined to draw its attention away from the wounded mage.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

"Get cover behind something!"


----------



## Starman (Aug 2, 2006)

_I don't need advice from a woman_, Gastarn thinks, as he takes a step to the right behind the wall.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 3, 2006)

Vrogor yells a battle cry and hacks into the hobgoblin before him. His great blade caves in the hobgoblin's chest [22 points of damage] and with a mighty arching swing hits the held hobgoblin as well [18 points of damage].  

Delghar seeing that the hobgoblin infront of him is down he switches his attack to the other one. Though the hobgoblin's defenses holds off the dwarf's attack for now. 

Enala attacks the same hobgoblin but he parrys every blow aimed at him! 

*Round 3*

Jorr curses under his breath and steps behind a boulder away from the manticore. He pulls out a potion and takes a long drink. 

Gastarn takes a side step away from the manticore's view and drinks a potion. [heals 11 points of damage]

Coyo continues to fire at the manticore as he tries to draw it's attention away from the others. Both arrows thud soildly into the manticore's side. [21 points of damage]

The lone active hobgoblin snarls a curse at his opponents and attacks Delghar but he also misses. 

The manticore with three arrows in him stares at Coyo with a look of sheer hate. His tail whips around again sending a hail of spikes at coyo and his mount. Two spines hit Coyo [13 points of damage] and one strikes Clip [6 points of damage] _[ooc: tried to negate the hit on your mount with your Mounted Combat feat but it didn't work]  _

Jorr (21) - _already acted_
Gastarn (20) - _already acted_
Bugbear (15) - _already acted_
Coyo  (14) - _already acted_
Hobgoblins (14) - _already acted_
Manitcore (13) - _already acted_
Vrogor (11)
Delghar  (9)
Enala (5)







*ooc: The hobgoblin northwest of Vrogor is held and the hobgoblin in the bed is asleep.*


----------



## Starman (Aug 3, 2006)

Feeling better with the potion, Gastarn is still red with anger. He fires a volley of _magic missiles_ at the creature. "How do you like that, ugly?" the mage screams.

*AC: 15     HP: 16 *


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2006)

Vrogor growls low and steps toward the hobgoblin fighting his companions, swinging his blade mightily. 



*OOC: Rage: round 2 of 8
Str 23 (+6), Con 20 (+5), Will Save +3, HP 59/49, AC 15. 

5' step, 1 point power attack vrs. hobgoblin: +12 attack, damage 2d6+14/19-20.*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Enala gives two more strikes, hoping to bring down the remaining hobgoblin. She'd like to focus on the manticore without the threats of these guys.

ooc: AC 21, 29/29 hp
TWF shortswords +6/+6, 1d6+2/1d6+2


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 4, 2006)

Cursing loudly, Coyo fires another volley and falls back into the building to get out of the line of fire.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 7, 2006)

Delghar continues to fiercly hack at the Hobgoblin before him. "Ye be weaving me a merry dance to be sure, but sooner or later you'll be squirming on the end of me Axe"

*AC17 HP33/41  , Greataxe +7(+1 vs goblinoids) 1d12 +3 Str*


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 8, 2006)

Vrogor steps up to the hobgoblin fighting Delghar and Enala and strikes him across the head with his greatsword [18 points of damage] and the hobgoblin goes down. 

Delghar looks for an opponent and sees the held hobgoblin. Delghar moves up and hits the hobgoblin with his axe killing it. [12 points of damage]

------

_ooc: Since her target is down. Enala can change her action if she wishes. _


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

"Hm, they fell quickly." Enala moves to the door to see what the bugbear is up to.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 10, 2006)

Enala goes over to the open door on the northwest part of the room and looks in. 

[sblock=Enala]She sees a room with a large table that barely leaves enough room for the half dozen chairs that are arrayed around it's edge. Pinned to the table's surface by daggers is a massive map. The Bugbear is in the process of unpinning and folding the map. He looks up at you with a snarl.[/sblock]

*Round 4*

Using the boulder for cover, Jorr takes a shot at the Manticore with his longbow. The arrow thuds into the beast's shoulder. 

Screaming a spell, Gastarn launches three bolts of magical energy at the Manticore. The creature roars in pain. [7 points of damage]

The Bugbear pulls out a wand and points it at Enala. Three bolts of magical energy fly from it's tip to strike her. [9 points of damage]

Coyo lets loose two more arrows at the Manticore and then retreats to the relative safty of the building. One of the arrows bounces off harmlessly but the other goes feather deep into the beast. [13 points of damage]

With at least a half a dozen arrows sticking out of it's body the Manticore beats it's great wings and flys to the west and over the building in which you are seeking shelter.

You hear Jorr yell from outside. _"Goblins!"_ Gastarn can see a goblin coming out of the building on the northern side of the courtyard.

Jorr (21) - _already acted_
Gastarn (20) - _already acted_
Bugbear (15) - _already acted_
Coyo  (14) - _already acted_
Hobgoblins (14) - One left and he is asleep. 
Manitcore (13) - _already acted_
Goblin (12) - _already acted_
Vrogor (11)
Delghar  (9)
Enala (5)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2006)

*Vrogor*

With another shout, Vrogor rushes through the door that Enala has opened, his greatsword ready to strike down yet another foe. WIth fury in his eyes, his gaze sets upon the bugbear with the wand.



*
OOC: Rage: round 3 of 8
Str 23 (+6), Con 20 (+5), Will Save +3, HP 59/49, AC 15. 

Attack vrs. bugbear: +13 attack, damage 2d6+12/19-20.
*


----------



## Starman (Aug 10, 2006)

"Come back here, coward," Gastarn shouts at the retreating manticore. He nearly runs after it, but checks himself. _There will be time later to hunt it down and extract revenge from it_, he thinks. 

The mage runs up behind the rock that Jorr is next to and readies an action to cast _fireball _at the doorway if he sees anymore goblins coming out.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

When Enala sees the bugbear, she raises her voice, "Ah!" She rubs her wound a bit, "Hey, we should take care of our ugly friend in here as quickl--" Just then, Vrogor runs past her. "Yeah, that. He's taking our stuff." She runs in, trying to get behind the bugbear to cut him down as quickly and effectively as possible.

*ooc: The bugbear hasn't finished collecting the map, is that correct?
Tumble, tumble, tumble, to try to flank. +11
If it's impossible to flank this round (depending on where Vrogor ended up), she'll move to the square north-west of the bugbear so she doesn't have to roll it at all.
+8 (+10 if flanking) 1d6+2 (+2d6 if flanking)
20/29 hp
AC 21*


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 10, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> _ooc: The bugbear hasn't finished collecting the map, is that correct?
> _




_ooc: Right. He has not finished collecting the map. You don't have to worry about OOA due to he does not have a weapon in hand other than the wand. Enala can tumble over the table to get behind him and flank with Vrogor. _


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> _ooc: Right. He has not finished collecting the map. You don't have to worry about OOA due to he does not have a weapon in hand other than the wand. Enala can tumble over the table to get behind him and flank with Vrogor. _



 ooc: Oh, perfect. That's what she should do, then. Thanks.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 13, 2006)

At Jorrs shout of Goblins an angry look come upon Delghar's face, spitting on the ground to clear his throat Delghar moves over to the doorway and sights upon the first goblin "Where tha one tha sure to be more" focussing for a second Delghar brings a spell to mind and begins to cast a lengthy spell of summoning

*AC17 HP33/41  , Delgahr cast Summon Monster III and summons a Celestial Hippogriff causing it to appear next to the Goblin by the doorway*


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 14, 2006)

Vrogor rushes into the the room with the Bugbear and swings is great sword. The Bugbear just barely ducks under the blade. 

Enala then cartwheels over the table and lands right behind the Bugbear and stabs with her sword. The blade comes back blooded. [Hit for 8 points of damage]

Delghar moves out of the building and begins casting a spell. 

*Round 5*

Jorr lets loose two arrows at the goblin across the courtyard but they both miss. 

Gastarn moves up next to Jorr and prepares to cast a spell. 

The Bugbear casts a spell defensively at Enala. Her sight begins to dim but she shakes off the spell and her vision returns to normal. [Made save vs Blindness]


Jorr (21) - _already acted_
Gastarn (20) - _already acted_
Bugbear (15) - _already acted_
Coyo  (14) 
Hobgoblins (14) - One left and he is asleep. 
Goblin (12) 
Vrogor (11)
Delghar  (9)
Enala (5)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2006)

"Die, beast," shouts Vrogor at the bugbear, taking another mighty swing at the creature.



*
OOC: Rage: round 4 of 8
Str 23 (+6), Con 20 (+5), Will Save +3, HP 59/49, AC 15. 

Attack vrs. bugbear: +15 attack (w/+2 from flanking), damage 2d6+12/19-20.
*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Enala shakes off an effect, "What in the world was _that_? A blade _much_ more effective and more to the point." She shows which point she's talking about.

ooc: TWF, flanking +8/+8  1d6+2+2d6/1d6+2+2d6
20/29 hp
AC 21


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 14, 2006)

Upon completion of his spell Delghar grips his Greataxe and moves forward eager to slay some goblins, walking towards the front of the building Delghar catches Gastarns eye and winks cheerily at him "Hanseath's blessing is surely upon us today"

*AC17 HP33/41  , +7 Greataxe 1d12+2*


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 17, 2006)

Coyo rides out into the courtyard and rapidly fires two arrows at the goblin. One catches the goblin in the arm. [5 points of damage]

The goblin runs back into the building yelling something in goblinish. 
[sblock=Goblin's Yell] Intruders! Mount up! [/sblock]

Vrogor in his ear pounding rage becomes more and more frustrated as he misses the Bugbear yet again! 

Delghar finishes his spell as a large white hippogriff appears next to the northern buildings entrance. Delghar then moves forwards. 

Vrogor distracts the Bugbear enough for Enala to slip both her blades deep into the spellcaster's back. [23 points of damage]

*Round 5*

Jorr moves up to another boulder for a better shot at the northern buildings entrance.


Jorr (21) - _already acted_
Gastarn (20) 
Bugbear (15) 
Coyo  (14) 
Hobgoblins (14) - One left and he is asleep. 
Goblin (12) 
Vrogor (11)
Delghar  (9)
Hippogrif (9)
Enala (5)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2006)

*Vrogor*

"Stand still, and die like man!" shouts the frustrated half-orc. Again he swings his mighty blade at the dodging and ducking bugbear

*
OOC: Rage: round 5 of 8
Str 23 (+6), Con 20 (+5), Will Save +3, HP 59/49, AC 15. 

Attack vrs. bugbear: +15 attack (w/+2 from flanking), damage 2d6+12/19-20.
*


----------



## Starman (Aug 17, 2006)

"Why can't the miserable creatures line up and die like the sheep they are," Gastarn grumbles. He runs up behind the rock between Jorr and Delghar. "Everyone stay back!" he hollars and readies an action to cast _fireball _through the door as soon as he sees someone inside.


*AC: 15    HP: 16*


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 18, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> "Why can't the miserable creatures line up and die like the sheep they are," Gastarn grumbles. He runs up behind the rock between Jorr and Delghar. "Everyone stay back!" he hollars and readies an action to cast _fireball _through the door as soon as it is open.





ooc: The doors are open but you just cannot see anyone inside from your vantage point.


----------



## Starman (Aug 18, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> ooc: The doors are open but you just cannot see anyone inside from your vantage point.




OOC: Post edited


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 21, 2006)

Gastarn waits for someone or something to come out of the building. 

The Bugbear turns to Enala and casts a spell defensively. You don't see any visual affect from it. 

Coyo covers the building entrance with his bow as he also waits for someone to come out. 

Then two very large black wolves with goblin riders charge out of the stable. Gastarn releases his spell and a ball of flame erupts among the emerging Worg riders. [22 points of damage, 11 with save]

The Hippogriff takes a swipe with a claw and hits a Worg as it passes by.

Jorr (21) - _already acted_
Bugbear (15)  - _already acted_
Hobgoblins (14) - One left and he is asleep. 
Worg Riders (12)  - _already acted_
Gastarn (12)  - _already acted_
Coyo  (12) 
Vrogor (11)
Delghar  (9)
Hippogrif (9)
Enala (5)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 21, 2006)

Calling upon the power of Hanseath, Delghar quickly completes the words and gestures of a spell, flushed with divine strength Delghar grips his axe with renews vigour, spitting on the ground Delghar points at the lead Worg Rider and speaks in fluent Goblin "Hey you ugly little runt, come over here and fight a real warrior"

*AC17 HP33/41  , +9 Greataxe 1d12+6 (18 Strength), Cast Bulls Strength
Spell Effects:* Bulls Strength (round 1/50, 5 minutes duration)


----------



## Starman (Aug 22, 2006)

Gastarn cries out triumphantly as the flames from his spell erupt around the wargs. "I love magic!"

From behind his rock, he casts a _scorching ray_ at the warg on his right. 

Ranged touch attack +2
HP: 16     AC: 15


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Enala takes two more swipes at the bugbear. "What, can't you fight like a man?"

ooc: +8/+8, 1d6+2/1d6+2
20/29 hp
AC 21


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2006)

Coyo quickly knocks and fires another two arrows at the goblins.









*OOC:*


+9/+9 Comp. Longbow (1d8+3 [+7 vs. goblinoids, +5 vs. dragons], 20/x3)


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 25, 2006)

Coyo's bow string sings a song of death as it is drawn back rapidly to fire two arrows into the chest of one of the goblins. [19 points of damage] The goblin falls dead from the back of it's worg mount.

Vrogor becomes furious as the Bugbear turns away from him to concentrate on Enala. His swing barely connects and cuts a deep gash in the Bugbear's shoulder. [18 points of damage]

Delghar casts a spell bring new found strength to his limbs. 

The hippogriff rips the throat out of the worg next to it with a claw and bite. Killing it. 

Enala strikes at the Bugbear. It feels as if she is beating against a brick wall as some unseen force defects her blows. But one well aimed blow gets through. [8 points of damage].

*Round 6*

Jorr takes aim at the remaining goblin. Both his arrows go wide of his target however. 

"I am not some weak human, girl!" says the Bugbear. He gestures and a lightning bolt leaps from his finger tips at Enala. The elf girl tries to evade but the attack is too quick and it strikes her full across her body. She drops to the ground chard and smoking! [Missed the save by 1!! 28 points of damage! Ouch! She is now at -8 hit points]

The last Goblin his Worg mount begins to sprint away and out of the keep through the open gate. But as they pass by Delghar, he swings a mighty blow and takes the Goblin out of it's saddle. [16 points of damage] The Goblin lands unmoving on the ground as the Worg runs out of the keep and into the forest.

Jorr (21) - _already acted_
Bugbear (15)  - _already acted_
Hobgoblins (14) - _One left and he is asleep. _ 
Worg Riders (12)  - _dead or escaped_
Gastarn (12)  
Coyo  (12) 
Vrogor (11)
Delghar  (9)
Hippogrif (9)
Enala (5) - _At -8 hit points and dieing!_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2006)

*Vrogor*

Vrogor let's out another loud bellow as he sees his companion fall, and attacks the bugbear again, determined to bring him down.


*
OOC: No AoO against the bugbear for spellcasting while threatened?

Rage: round 6 of 8
Str 23 (+6), Con 20 (+5), Will Save +3, HP 59/49, AC 15. 

Attack vrs. bugbear: +13 attack, damage 2d6+12/19-20.
*


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 25, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *
> OOC: No AoO against the bugbear for spellcasting while threatened?
> 
> *




*ooc: he cast defensively and made his roll.*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *ooc: he cast defensively and made his roll.*




*OOC: Bummer...*


----------



## Starman (Aug 26, 2006)

"Does no one stay and fight around here?" Gastarn hollars. The mage sprints out of the castle, hoping that the warg riders are still in range for a spell or that the manticore came back.

HP: 16     AC: 15


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 27, 2006)

ooc: Wow! Um. I'm going to bleed now. A Rogue failing her Reflex save is embarassing. Where's Improved Evasion when you need it?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 30, 2006)

Gastarn runs out the gate and looks for any targets. The Worg is long gone down the wooded trail though. 

Coyo with his bow at the ready follows Gastarn outside the keep. 

Seeing Enala fall, Vrogor swings a savage blow at the Bugbear that cuts the head from his shoulders. [Crit!! 36 points of damage!]

Delghar moves back into the building and over to the sleeping hobgoblin. While the hippogriff guards the courtyard. 

Enala lays burned and unconscious the ground. [She made her stablization roll! She is at -8 hit points]


_OOC: We can go out of combat at the moment. Good job people!_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2006)

"ARRRRRR!" Vrogor's shout of victory echoes about the room, as the robed bugbears falls to the floor. As his bloodlust and rage begin to fade away, he turns his attention to his companion lying nearby. Falling on his knees, Vrogor attempts to aid Enala. Realizing that he does not have the appropriate skillset needed to treat her wounds, the half-orc calls out loudly for the cleric. "Dell!!! Enala needs your help!"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 30, 2006)

Seeing the burnt and unconscious form of Enala Delghar moves over to her and check her injuries, calling upon Hanseath power Delghar mutters a quick prayer causing healing energy to flow through Enala's body.

Enala opens her eyes to the smiling face of the battle scarred Dwarf "Dinnae ya mother, nae tell ya to play with fire lassie" letting out a hearty chuckle Delghar helps his friend regain her feet. 

"While you were havin a wee rest, we cleared out the rest of the vermin for ya"

*AC17 HP33/41  , Spontaneously cast Cure Serious Wounds (dropping Prayer) for 3d8+5
Spell Effects:* Bulls Strength (round 2/50, 5 minutes duration)


----------



## trilobite (Aug 30, 2006)

.......


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 30, 2006)

Delghar's healing magic mends and repairs Enala's wounds. [25 hip points healed!]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2006)

Vrogor smiles as Delghar heals Enala, happy that she will be okay. Then, ignoring his blood-splattered clothing, he begins to look around the room.


----------



## Starman (Aug 30, 2006)

Gastarn stomps back into the castle, huffing. "Bunch of cowards had to run off. Damn them."

He begins searching through the buildings for magical loot. "Maybe they left some arcane materials behind to make up for it," he says to himself.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 31, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Vrogor smiles as Delghar heals Enala, happy that she will be okay. Then, ignoring his blood-splattered clothing, he begins to look around the room.




Vrogor sees the large map on the table that the Bugbear sorcerer was frantically trying to fold up. Though unable to read, Vrogor sees some writing and drawings on the map. 








_ooc: if your searching tell me where in the keep that you are looking._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Enala opens her eyes to the smiling face of the battle scarred Dwarf "Dinnae ya mother, nae tell ya to play with fire lassie" letting out a hearty chuckle Delghar helps his friend regain her feet.
> 
> "While you were havin a wee rest, we cleared out the rest of the vermin for ya"



Enala could have had better things to wake up to, but she was happy to wake up nonetheless. "What the... vermin? Oh..." She shakes her head and gets up, "I just dodged too early. That bugbear was awfully slow."

She motions to the map, "Though, the bugbear was trying to run away and take this with him." She tries to take a look at it, "... A battle plan? Am I still delirious or are they planning an invasion?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2006)

*


			
				Yellow Sign said:
			
		


			Though unable to read, Vrogor sees some writing and drawings on the map.
		
Click to expand...



FYI - Vrogor can read, Common & Orc. The fighter levels give him literacy.
*



Vrogor looks over the map with Enala. "Look like battle plan to me." With a shrug he turns away and begins searching the bugbear's room and the adjoining room, and rifling through all of the former residents' belongings as well. 

"Also, what we do with sleeping hobgob?"


----------



## Starman (Sep 2, 2006)

Gastarn starts his search with the building in the north, then moves to the one in the southeast corner, before finishing with the building everyone else is concentrated in.

"Maybe I can find some valuables before the others get their greedy hands on them," he says to himself, licking his lips and rubbing his hands in anticipation.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Enala looks up, surprised at not having remembered the sleeping creature. "Um. I suppose we could bind it and take him back to Soranna. She'd probably be more able to warn the appropriate people than we would." She glances out the door, thinking, "Chances are that hobgoblin is just a pawn and doesn't know anything, though."


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2006)

Coyo nods, a slight grimace on his face at the thought that some got away.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Sep 7, 2006)

The hobgoblin begins to stir and sits up with a dazed look on his face.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2006)

Holding his heavy blade pointed in the hobgoblin's direction, Vrogor snarls at the humanoid. "You no move, or I kill you."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Enala nods and uses a short sword to point at Vrogor. "You better listen to him. See that blood on his shirt? He's serious, you don't want to get on his bad side."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Sep 8, 2006)

The Hobgoblin seeing the dead bodies of his companions and that he is out numbered. Raises his hands. "I surrender." he says in broken common. 


Gastarn looks in the building to the southeast where the Manticore came out of. What this squat building might once have been used for is unclear. All the furniture has been crushed into rubble, and a large nest like mound of tree branches, bones, bits and pieces of foul-smelling animal parts, and long, thin black spikes fills the northwest corner of the room. A gaping hole in the roof in the northeast corner provides a view of the sky above. Searching through the nest Gastarn finds; 216 gold pieces, 8 platinum pieces, a gold necklace, and a filthy silk cloak embroidered with silver and gold thread.


----------



## Starman (Sep 9, 2006)

Gastarn chuckles. _Yes, loot!_ The mage scoops it all up, the coil into his pouch and the necklace and cloak into his backpack. After that, he returns to the group.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 10, 2006)

Coyo grins at the hobgoblin, his hand clasping the hilt of his heavy curved dagger.  "Nice to know you, do you know what you're doing alive?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Enala starts to look around the room for manacles.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 19, 2006)

Vrogor, still holding his sword ready to slay the hobgoblin at the first signs of aggression, attempts to speak to the goblinoid. "Why you here?"


----------

